# Can smell weed from the neighbours, will LO be ok?



## Jchihuahua

My neighbours must be smoking weed or have guests over who are. I never usually smell it but tonight the smell is really powerful and I can smell it strongly in the bedroom where Daisy is sleeping. There is no smoke obviously, just the smell. What should I do? Will it be having an affect on her? Should I wake her and bring her downstairs until the smell has gone or leave her to sleep? I hope the smell goes away soon and this won't be a regular occurence :(.


----------



## sadeyedlady

Dont mean to sound like a bitch but youre worrying over nothing. She would need to be locked in a smokey room with no ventilation for the cannabis to affect her. Also tobacco smoke is more harmful for your child than that of cannabis.


----------



## hayley x

I completely understand where you are coming from, I would really worry too :( I dont know what to suggest, I would probably bring her downstairs but thats me :( xxx


----------



## ChloesMummy

Harmless or not I wouldn't be happy with my baby sleeping in a room smelling of next doors weed!!!! It smells disgusting, I wouldn't sleep in a room stinking of it :nope:

I don't know if it is harmful but like I say, I wouldn't sleep with that smell in my room so I probs would move LO. If you get on with the neighbours ok I would probs give them a knock, say you can smell weed in LO room so IF it is them could you they do it inside/elsewhere. Hope you get it sorted Hun x


----------



## Bex1p

Strange that the smel seems to be stronger upstairs....not growing it in the attic are they!? 

It's just that I lived about 10 doors and a road away from a dealer/grower and could smell it from my front door!


----------



## Jchihuahua

sadeyedlady said:


> Dont mean to sound like a bitch but youre worrying over nothing. She would need to be locked in a smokey room with no ventilation for the cannabis to affect her. Also tobacco smoke is more harmful for your child than that of cannabis.

It is a worry to me though. She has never been exposed to any sort of smoke. I don't smoke at all and know nothing about cannabis and whether there would be fumes in the room if I can smell the smell of it.


----------



## Jchihuahua

I have brought her downstairs as I couldn't stop worrying about it. She is lying on the sofa next to me.


----------



## hayley x

:( I hope the smell goes soon. When I was pregnant with my Daisy we lived in a flat and while having a bath I could smell it :( I really worried then so dread to think how I would be now with her being here. is it a one off or have you noticed it before? xxx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Thanks hun x. I noticed it a couple of times but before we had Daisy. There is a teenager who lives there so I am thinking maybe he has friends round and they are smoking it in his bedroom and that is why I can smell it in mine, as the rooms are joined together. I just hope the smell goes before we go to bed later.


----------



## Eve

It wouldnt hurt her or effect her but I understand you bringing her down stairs... I would probably still do the same lol


----------



## sarahchops86

It wouldnt affect her i think. But if it was me I'd go round and complain they are stinking your house out with the smell!


----------



## Janidog

I would have done the same as you hun x

I hate the smell of weed, i think it smells disgusting and if anyone smoked it around my LO i would be having a few choice words, but thankfully none of my friends smoke it.

Do you think you could just mention to your neighbour about having to move your LO downstairs while they are smoking it? Maybe he will smoke it elsewhere :hugs:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Yes, I will speak to his dad when I see him tomorrow. I feel sorry for Daisy. She was fast asleep and all cosy in her cot and is now squished up with me on a little sofa, she can't be sleeping very comfortably.


----------



## dovehouse

I live in a flat and had same prob before lo was born and just after we had him. I knew the flat was rented and rang the agents who had a word. It stopped after 3 phone calls to complain. What made me even angrier was the couple had a baby a month older than my lo! I think you are right to worry,it can't be healthy aand its certainly not pleasant


----------



## redpoppy

It won't harm her or affect her. :hugs: There has been research on the subject although most of it isn't publicised. I know as I was researching a possible documentary a few years ago about cannabis use in certain communities and cultures. Having said that, the tobacco mixed in with the cannabis is probably quite harmful though I SERIOUSLY doubt there'd be enough to harm her AT ALL. But I can TOTALLY see why you're worried. 

This is the second case of smoke smell going through a neighbours wall that I've heard of today! :shrug: I never knew smoke was soooo strong! 

Considering the pollution in many cities and the carbon monoxide which increases during a car journey it's really nothing to worry about. :flower:


----------



## kiwimama

I'd close the door of your bedroom and open all the windows to try and air the smell before you go to bed. I know I wouldn't like to sleep with that smell around me so can't imagine a baby would want to.


----------



## Janidog

Im sorry if i turn this in to a debate about the harmful use of smoking dope, but having family who work with mental health patients its brings it home to you. The people i have known in the past that have smoked dope seemed to have all turned in to no hopers or have issues, so it isn't comparable to pollution produced by cars.


----------



## gingerbaby4us

I understand the smell is probably quite off putting to you as a non-weed smoker. But let me just say that those who do smoke it can be quite passionate about it's "safety" If it's not a usual occurrence I would try to let it go this time. If you talk to your neighbors it may make things uncomfortable.


----------



## WW1

I would have brought her downstairs as well hun. Whether it's actually harmful or not is one thing - it's just not very pleasant for her!


----------



## Jchihuahua

gingerbaby4us said:


> I understand the smell is probably quite off putting to you as a non-weed smoker. But let me just say that those who do smoke it can be quite passionate about it's "safety" If it's not a usual occurrence I would try to let it go this time. If you talk to your neighbors it may make things uncomfortable.

But I'd rather that than my baby be uncomfortable x


----------



## Eve

My OH smokes it :shock: and will be working to support our family ALONE so I can be home longer with LO and works harder than most men I know... he has worked 28 days straight... we aren't on 'benefits' or anything and own a nice, modern, renovated home on a very desireable street :thumbup: I say this because I know not all 'dope' smokers and losers with no motivation. These people might not even know its going through into your lo's room... 

What I did once, when I lived in an apartment, just my son and I was simply ask them to let me know when they were going out on their balcony above mine so I could shut my windowsto prevent it from stinking up my place. Nothing wrong with them smoking it, hell could be my doctor for crying out loud... but I woud rather not have smelled it. They were real nice about it and we didn't have any problems at all. No big deal.

I also wouldn't worry about your LO being uncomfortable.. not like she would notice much. I passed a really icky toot many times while holding my LO and she didn't even flinch and IMO that smelled way worse than a little marijuana. :rofl:

By the way.... my OH doesn't smoke it in our house or in front of the kids or while he is caring for the kids... only when they are in bed or I'm with them to care for them.


----------



## xbabybumpx

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> My OH smokes it :shock: and will be working to support our family ALONE so I can be home longer with LO and works harder than most men I know... he has worked 28 days straight... we aren't on 'benefits' or anything and own a nice, modern, renovated home on a very desireable street :thumbup: I say this because I know not all 'dope' smokers and losers with no motivation. These people might not even know its going through into your lo's room...
> 
> What I did once, when I lived in an apartment, just my son and I was simply ask them to let me know when they were going out on their balcony above mine so I could shut my windowsto prevent it from stinking up my place. Nothing wrong with them smoking it, hell could be my doctor for crying out loud... but I woud rather not have smelled it. They were real nice about it and we didn't have any problems at all. No big deal.
> 
> I also wouldn't worry about your LO being uncomfortable.. not like she would notice much. I passed a really icky toot many times while holding my LO and she didn't even flinch and IMO that smelled way worse than a little marijuana.
> 
> By the way.... my OH doesn't smoke it in our house or in front of the kids or while he is caring for the kids... only when they are in bed or I'm with them to care for them.

It says in your sig that you co-sleep. So your oh sleeps in the same bed as your child after smoking cannibis? Im shocked at some of the replies! Ive seen you people come down harder on ciggerette smokers!


----------



## Eve

xbabybumpx said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> My OH smokes it :shock: and will be working to support our family ALONE so I can be home longer with LO and works harder than most men I know... he has worked 28 days straight... we aren't on 'benefits' or anything and own a nice, modern, renovated home on a very desireable street :thumbup: I say this because I know not all 'dope' smokers and losers with no motivation. These people might not even know its going through into your lo's room...
> 
> What I did once, when I lived in an apartment, just my son and I was simply ask them to let me know when they were going out on their balcony above mine so I could shut my windowsto prevent it from stinking up my place. Nothing wrong with them smoking it, hell could be my doctor for crying out loud... but I woud rather not have smelled it. They were real nice about it and we didn't have any problems at all. No big deal.
> 
> I also wouldn't worry about your LO being uncomfortable.. not like she would notice much. I passed a really icky toot many times while holding my LO and she didn't even flinch and IMO that smelled way worse than a little marijuana.
> 
> By the way.... my OH doesn't smoke it in our house or in front of the kids or while he is caring for the kids... only when they are in bed or I'm with them to care for them.
> 
> It says in your sig that you co-sleep. So your oh sleeps in the same bed as your child after smoking cannibis? Im shocked at some of the replies! Ive seen you people come down harder on ciggerette smokers!Click to expand...

He smokes cigs too and I did co sleep... I DID, not him. I wouldn't allow him in our bed with her because of the toxins in CIGARETTES hun, so maybe you should check yourself and know me on a higher level before you go and pass your judgements! :dohh: All I was trying to say is not all people who smoke marijuana are lazy etc... or bad people. I'm not attacking anyone at all. I even explained what I did once as people above me years ago were smoking it etc... my gosh! 

Just curious as what you mean by "you people" as well? I find your post very offensive.


----------



## xbabybumpx

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> My OH smokes it :shock: and will be working to support our family ALONE so I can be home longer with LO and works harder than most men I know... he has worked 28 days straight... we aren't on 'benefits' or anything and own a nice, modern, renovated home on a very desireable street :thumbup: I say this because I know not all 'dope' smokers and losers with no motivation. These people might not even know its going through into your lo's room...
> 
> What I did once, when I lived in an apartment, just my son and I was simply ask them to let me know when they were going out on their balcony above mine so I could shut my windowsto prevent it from stinking up my place. Nothing wrong with them smoking it, hell could be my doctor for crying out loud... but I woud rather not have smelled it. They were real nice about it and we didn't have any problems at all. No big deal.
> 
> I also wouldn't worry about your LO being uncomfortable.. not like she would notice much. I passed a really icky toot many times while holding my LO and she didn't even flinch and IMO that smelled way worse than a little marijuana.
> 
> By the way.... my OH doesn't smoke it in our house or in front of the kids or while he is caring for the kids... only when they are in bed or I'm with them to care for them.
> 
> It says in your sig that you co-sleep. So your oh sleeps in the same bed as your child after smoking cannibis? Im shocked at some of the replies! Ive seen you people come down harder on ciggerette smokers!Click to expand...
> 
> He smokes cigs too and I did co sleep... I DID, not him. I wouldn't allow him in our bed with her because of the toxins in CIGARETTES hun, so maybe you should check yourself and know me on a higher level before you go and pass your judgements! :dohh: All I was trying to say is not all people who smoke marijuana are lazy etc... or bad people. I'm not attacking anyone at all. I even explained what I did once as people above me years ago were smoking it etc... my gosh!
> 
> Just curious as what you mean by "you people" as well? I find your post very offensive.Click to expand...

 i found both your post offensive too hun so dont worry we are even


----------



## Eve

xbabybumpx said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> My OH smokes it :shock: and will be working to support our family ALONE so I can be home longer with LO and works harder than most men I know... he has worked 28 days straight... we aren't on 'benefits' or anything and own a nice, modern, renovated home on a very desireable street :thumbup: I say this because I know not all 'dope' smokers and losers with no motivation. These people might not even know its going through into your lo's room...
> 
> What I did once, when I lived in an apartment, just my son and I was simply ask them to let me know when they were going out on their balcony above mine so I could shut my windowsto prevent it from stinking up my place. Nothing wrong with them smoking it, hell could be my doctor for crying out loud... but I woud rather not have smelled it. They were real nice about it and we didn't have any problems at all. No big deal.
> 
> I also wouldn't worry about your LO being uncomfortable.. not like she would notice much. I passed a really icky toot many times while holding my LO and she didn't even flinch and IMO that smelled way worse than a little marijuana.
> 
> By the way.... my OH doesn't smoke it in our house or in front of the kids or while he is caring for the kids... only when they are in bed or I'm with them to care for them.
> 
> It says in your sig that you co-sleep. So your oh sleeps in the same bed as your child after smoking cannibis? Im shocked at some of the replies! Ive seen you people come down harder on ciggerette smokers!Click to expand...
> 
> He smokes cigs too and I did co sleep... I DID, not him. I wouldn't allow him in our bed with her because of the toxins in CIGARETTES hun, so maybe you should check yourself and know me on a higher level before you go and pass your judgements! :dohh: All I was trying to say is not all people who smoke marijuana are lazy etc... or bad people. I'm not attacking anyone at all. I even explained what I did once as people above me years ago were smoking it etc... my gosh!
> 
> Just curious as what you mean by "you people" as well? I find your post very offensive.Click to expand...
> 
> i found both your post offensive too hun so dont worry we are evenClick to expand...

I'm just wondering what I would have said in my first post that offended you? :shrug: Please let me know so I could apologize as it wasn't meant to offend anyone, I was just saying my OH works hard for our money and smokes marijuana... he is a good man etc... I didn't put anyone down at all. I'm not against marijuana, but I don't do it myself... I don't smoke either, but I'm not against it... I said nothing to you, or about you in my first post. I felt the need to defend myself and " my people" in the second post as I felt attacked for my parenting choices and what my OH does...


----------



## jess_smurf

i am sorry but my ex OH used to smoke it and he is well off very well off, but it destroys lives and relationships it may not be showing now but at some point it becomes an issue, i wouldnt have him/ drugs in the house witha child around 

not a dig at you, but they (users) make excuse after excuse and you always get the same defensive comments about it and try to deflect to alcohol, yet i wouldnt have an alcoholic in my life either 

its not good for anyone trust me !!! they make it so strong now


----------



## cleckner04

Out of curiosity, is it legal to smoke weed in the UK? Bc, if it's illegal, I would've simply called the police and let them deal with it. But I would've also moved my LO out of the room(s) that smelled like it. Better safe than sorry IMO. :flower: 

Also wanted to add, I truly hope your neighbors don't make it a regular thing. That'd be a bit much to deal with. :hugs:


----------



## JASMAK

If you can smell it, then she can smell it, which means it is entering her lungs. Those who smoke pot have a higher chance of developing pychzophrenia (spelling?) so, I wouldn't like that either. I would go knock and ask them to cut it out. You could also make a complaint with the police as it is illegal, at least here. I hate it when people think it's ok to share their drug problems and bad habits. it is dirty and disgusting.


----------



## JASMAK

https://www.camh.net/About_Addictio...amily_Resources/Cannabisfactsheet4effects.pdf


_*What are the physical health risks of cannabis use?
Effects of smoke on lungs
Chronic heavy use of cannabis impairs the functioning of the large airways and often causes bronchial symptoms including increased sputum, wheezing, and chronic cough. In addition, many chronic users also tend to be heavy tobacco users. There is evidence that cannabis users have an increased risk of developing head and neck cancers.
Immune system effects
Cannabis smoke is potentially carcinogenic in the same way that cigarette smoke is. Cannabis smoke contains over 400 chemicals, many of them carcinogenic. There is evidence that the non-cannabinoid components of cannabis smoke may impair the alveolar macrophages in the lungs that are significant to the bodys defense system.
Pregnancy
Cannabis use during pregnancy may impair fetal development. It has been identified as a factor in low birth weight. This may be attributable to fetal hypoxia in a way that is similar to tobacco use. The chemicals in cannabis are readily transferred across the placental barrier.
There is also evidence that infants exposed to cannabis in utero experience behavioural and developmental effects during the first few months of life and later in childhood*_.


----------



## JASMAK

https://www.healthzone.ca/health/mi...-smokers-have-a-seven-fold-schizophrenia-risk


----------



## Eve

jess_smurf said:


> i am sorry but my ex OH used to smoke it and he is well off very well off, but it destroys lives and relationships it may not be showing now but at some point it becomes an issue, i wouldnt have him/ drugs in the house witha child around
> 
> not a dig at you, but they (users) make excuse after excuse and you always get the same defensive comments about it and try to deflect to alcohol, yet i wouldnt have an alcoholic in my life either
> 
> its not good for anyone trust me !!! they make it so strong now

Oh like I said, I don't do it. I did when I was younger, lol... but not since high school. I do believe it can cause serious harm, some people lose all motivation and respect for people, it can be a gateway drug etc... but it isn't that way for everyone. My OH and I have been together happily for 6 years and have a very loving, honest, open, strong relationship :) He doesn't smoke it 10 times a day, and sometimes goes weeks without it... but he will do it and I personally don't see anything wrong with him doing it. He is also a great daddy who helps me with everything and anything. He would come home, cook, clean and take care of the kids (all in an awesome mother like way) so I could sleep if I wanted. He isn't perfect but he is pretty darn close to it and I know in our relationship it wouldn't be the marijuana that ended it, if it did ever end, which I doubt since we have made it through one of the toughest times we will ever face and came out stronger than ever. He would also quit if I asked him to...but I don't feel it's my place to tell him what he can and can't do, since it isn't effecting our lives in a negative way, or hurting anyone :) 

It won't become an issue with us (not saying it wouldn't with others) but I don't care... it isn't around my children, not even kept in our home, like I said if he does it, he isn't the ones dealing with the children and they are in bed. He won't handle our LO at all when he smokes it... and he is okay with it and doesn't become defensive at all. I would much rather see him smoke the occasional joint than cigs (because of the toxins) or drink, or abuse me or my children, or be an absent father, etc... I don't complain about him very much... I have a good one :) 

I know other people who smoke it too, but not around their children... and I know some people who think its fine to smoke it around children. I dont think children should be exposed to it, but I don't believe it should be looked at so negatively. It does have benefits and I believe when not around children and in moderation it's not terrible. Again, I don't/wouldn't do it, but that's just me and I don't/wouldn't judge someone for doing it on occasion and safely without children around etc... It just depends. Everyone has their own opinions on things like this, which is understandable.. I have my own things I feel very strongly about which other might find wrong/bad/weird/ etc... lol To each their own.


----------



## Eve

JASMAK said:


> https://www.camh.net/About_Addictio...amily_Resources/Cannabisfactsheet4effects.pdf
> 
> 
> _*What are the physical health risks of cannabis use?
> Effects of smoke on lungs
> Chronic heavy use of cannabis impairs the functioning of the large airways and often causes bronchial symptoms including increased sputum, wheezing, and chronic cough. In addition, many chronic users also tend to be heavy tobacco users. There is evidence that cannabis users have an increased risk of developing head and neck cancers.
> Immune system effects
> Cannabis smoke is potentially carcinogenic in the same way that cigarette smoke is. Cannabis smoke contains over 400 chemicals, many of them carcinogenic. There is evidence that the non-cannabinoid components of cannabis smoke may impair the alveolar macrophages in the lungs that are significant to the bodys defense system.
> Pregnancy
> Cannabis use during pregnancy may impair fetal development. It has been identified as a factor in low birth weight. This may be attributable to fetal hypoxia in a way that is similar to tobacco use. The chemicals in cannabis are readily transferred across the placental barrier.
> There is also evidence that infants exposed to cannabis in utero experience behavioural and developmental effects during the first few months of life and later in childhood*_.

 Oh yes, Chronic heavy use of it could for sure do that mentioned above and more. I'm not saying it's a great thing to do, I don't think it's even a good thing... but when done in moderation and not around children I just don't see anything wrong with it... :shrug:

My OH doesn't do it all the time, like I mentioned above... he doesn't have a chronic cough or anything :) Hell he has been sick maybe 2 times the most in 6 years. Because he is a smoker, he isn't in the best shape by no means, but he isn't poorly either. I think any use while pregnant should be avoided... it's just not safe... I have an old friend who did with both her children and are so far healthy, thank god... but she is a lucky one! Just as I think its a risk even having one drink while pregnant... etc... 

I wonder if there are any studies on occasional use...?


----------



## Eve

cleckner04 said:


> Out of curiosity, is it legal to smoke weed in the UK? Bc, if it's illegal, I would've simply called the police and let them deal with it. But I would've also moved my LO out of the room(s) that smelled like it. Better safe than sorry IMO. :flower:
> 
> Also wanted to add, I truly hope your neighbors don't make it a regular thing. That'd be a bit much to deal with. :hugs:

I wouldn't call the police though, simply because she has to live next to them and if it is the first time it has been done it would make for bad neighbors. I think it would be better to talk with them if it happens again. Like I said before, I had people above me smoking it on their balcony and it would blow down into my apartment.. so I just asked them to let me know so I could close my windows as I didn't want my house to smell of it. They did without any problems :) My neighbors weren't intentionally smoking it to go into my apartment and I didn't have any other complaints about them :) It depends on the people. I had neighbors before that if I would have called police on them, they would have probably kicked in my door and my face... some people you don't want angry with you. If they do it all the time and are constantly being disruptive maybe speak to the landlord if in a rental or if you feel unsafe call the police for sure. 

To the OP... Like I said, I would have taken my LO out of the room too.. and wouldn't like it much but to ease your mind, just the smell of it around going through the air like that wouldn't cause harm to your LO so don't worry. :)


----------



## JASMAK

I would call the police. I work for the police, and someone can't threaten you...that is also illegal, but, it can all be done anonymously too. It is illegal here, so I would call the police, just like if I saw someone with a gun.


----------



## BlackBerry25

I wouldn't call the police over weed. Personally, I don't think it is a big deal and I agree with the other poster who's OH smokes it. Obviously not going to post anything that could put my family at risk of the police being called, but the smell is not going to harm a baby. I would go mention it to the neighbor to please put a towel along the bottom of their door. My opinion. Even leave a note if its easier than face to face.


----------



## Eve

JASMAK said:


> I would call the police. I work for the police, and someone can't threaten you...that is also illegal, but, it can all be done anonymously too. It is illegal here, so I would call the police, just like if I saw someone with a gun.

I just think calling the police would be a bit harsh as the OP said she never usually smells it... so for maybe a one time incident she could be making bad neighbors. I know for me personally if someone were to call the police on my OH for smoking a joint outside in our yard because they could smell it once without talking to him first I would be upset... 

A gun is different, as they could cause serious harm to someone, and I would contact the police if I seen someone with a gun not used for hunting or something... since well, hunting season just ended here for Moose and if my neighbor was a hunter, I would have ended up seeing him with a gun. I personally don't own them, and don't have them in our house. OH owns one and it's safe in the proper locked cabinet at my bro's house with no kids.


----------



## Eve

BlackBerry25 said:


> I wouldn't call the police over weed. Personally, I don't think it is a big deal and I agree with the other poster who's OH smokes it. Obviously not going to post anything that could put my family at risk of the police being called, but the smell is not going to harm a baby. I would go mention it to the neighbor to please put a towel along the bottom of their door. My opinion. Even leave a note if its easier than face to face.

Thank you :)

A towel along the bottom of the door would be a good idea if in apartments :) When I was younger I knew of people who did that and it blocked a lot of the smell from escaping into the hallway. :thumbup: A nice little note would be good too!


----------



## cleckner04

To be fair, it's legal in Canada to smoke weed correct? I just know back home when you want to have some fun and get high, Canada is the place people go. So the views on this are going to vary wildly.


----------



## xbabybumpx

in my eyes drugs are a big deal,be it weed or not. I think alot of people in here are totaly in deniel about the affects of weed. I dont care if you smoke it once a day,Month or year. And as for people that say the baby would be fine if she could smell it,dont even get me started. I would absolutely phone the police as things like this arent usually a one off


----------



## JASMAK

cleckner04 said:


> To be fair, it's legal in Canada to smoke weed correct? I just know back home when you want to have some fun and get high, Canada is the place people go. So the views on this are going to vary wildly.


No it's not legal. You will not get charged (usually) for having some for just you, but if you have enough to sell, or are growing, or selling...then you will get charged. It is NOT legal in Canada. That is a myth. I guess the difference here is that I do work for a place where I probably wouldn't if I agreed with that behaviour.

Here is a quote regarding Canada's law on it:

_Cannabis is a sticky issue. Fluctuating severity of enforcement, constant political babble, and increasing social acceptability have many Canadians confused as to what can happen when they light up.

Prohibition

&#8220;The current laws in Canada are prohibition,&#8221; explains Larsen, who is one of Canada&#8217;s most active drug policy reform advocates. &#8220;The only real change recently has been that medical marijuana has opened up quite a bit. About 2,000 Canadians now have permission to grow and possess marijuana for medicinal uses.&#8221;

The use of marijuana for recreational use, however, is a different story.

According to the RCMP, currently possession under 30 grams of marijuana in most circumstances is known as a &#8220;summary conviction offense,&#8221; meaning, no criminal record, fingerprints, or jail time; all of which is subject to the discretion of a judge.

More severe penalties can be prescribed for amounts over 30 grams, or if possession is enhanced by the presence of significant amounts of cash, individually-packaged &#8220;dime bags,&#8221; scales, or lists of money owed: this charge is known as possession for the purpose of trafficking and carries a maximum penalty of up to five years in prison.

No mandatory minimum sentences currently exist in Canada for drug offenses._


----------



## JASMAK

xbabybumpx said:


> in my eyes drugs are a big deal,be it weed or not. I think alot of people in here are totaly in deniel about the affects of weed. I dont care if you smoke it once a day,Month or year. And as for people that say the baby would be fine if she could smell it,dont even get me started. I would absolutely phone the police as things like this arent usually a one off

Totally agree. I think that the people who are in fabour here, seem to be the ones who are doing it. LOL! I guess if I did it too, I would want to defend my behaviour. It's a drug, it's illegal, and imo, it's wrong...and according to the law, it is too.


----------



## Little_Roo

Is it me or is this thread getting a bit ott now? The op was just wondering if it was safe and if she should move her baby away from the smell. I'm sure she can use her own descretion as to how she deals with the people smoking it. 

I think you did right Hun to move lo, I would have done the same thing. I can't stand the smell of the stuff but each to their own. 

Hope you get it sorted so it doesn't happen again. xxx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Thanks for all the advice. I honestly never meant to start a debate, anyone who knows me on here knows I'm not argumentative in the least :flower:. 

I was just genuinely very worried that my precious baby who I'd do anything to protect was lying in a bedroom in our own house that absolutely stunk of weed. I still don't know how harmful it would have been to her but i didn't want to take the risk and we didn't sleep in our bedroom in the end last night. It still smells of it in there this morning. She has had lots of health problems over the months, including serious chest infections where she's had to be x-rayed so I just get so worried.

I am going to speak to my neighbour. Obviously not in a confrontational way, just to make them aware that we can smell it and would it be possible for them not to smoke it in the room adjoining our bedroom.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I think speaking to your neighbours is a goos idea, they'll more than likely be understanding.

As for the health risks, there has never been a death directly linled to smoking cannabis. It is the tobacco and possible mental health issues that can cause death, and even then are from prolonged exposure over a few years. The smell coming through a wall would not be enough to do any harm, but i can definitely understand your concerns! :flower:


----------



## zenmommy526

It really bothers me to see people so judgemental on a site where so many ladies come for support. I don't judge any of you ladies or your parenting and I would hope no one judges me. For the OP, its understandable as to why your brought your LO out of the room but I see no potential harm.

I completely understand why some mommies on here are against bringing their LO around weed, its not appropriate in a child enviroment. But why judge people on what they do on their own time while he is not handling or caring for the child? His occasional use of pot may be like your occasional caffeine fix or a glass of wine at the end of the day. I think people's views on pot are like every other kind of drug. But it does not compare. Weed is actually prescribed in the U.S. for medicinal purposes, given to cancer patients to relieve nausea from chemotherapy. Its being noncriminalized in several states. I do not think its necessary to involve the law in this. Just politely ask not to do it where it can be smelt in joined apartments. If it continues maybe try contacting your landlord so they can handle the situation in a professional matter (and take away some of the awkward confrontation of settling it yourself). I hope I don't offend anyone with this post, just don't want things to go misunderstood with at least putting in my two cents!


----------



## redpoppy

I think you're doing great and you should talk to them. (your neighbours)

It's not about what people think is acceptable or immoral or whatever. It's about the safety of your baby and also the smell. I hate all sorts of smells and if the nursery started smelling of cigarettes, or fish or blue cheese I would have issues with it. 

Lets not turn this into a debate :flower:. There are many informative posts on here and if we want to start a debate maybe the general chat area is a better place to do so. :thumbup:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Cannabis is ILLEGAL...Call the police. I certainly would. If they want to tarnish their own lungs then fine but when it gets to the point that you & you're family have to smell it it's beyond a joke. I don't care if people want to smoke it intill they pass out but they should be more considerate of people that don't want it rammed down their throats


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> Oh like I said, I don't do it. I did when I was younger, lol... but not since high school. I do believe it can cause serious harm, some people lose all motivation and respect for people, it can be a gateway drug etc... but it isn't that way for everyone. My OH and I have been together happily for 6 years and have a very loving, honest, open, strong relationship :) He doesn't smoke it 10 times a day, and sometimes goes weeks without it... but he will do it and I personally don't see anything wrong with him doing it. He is also a great daddy who helps me with everything and anything. He would come home, cook, clean and take care of the kids (all in an awesome mother like way) so I could sleep if I wanted. He isn't perfect but he is pretty darn close to it and I know in our relationship it wouldn't be the marijuana that ended it, if it did ever end, which I doubt since we have made it through one of the toughest times we will ever face and came out stronger than ever. He would also quit if I asked him to...but I don't feel it's my place to tell him what he can and can't do, since it isn't effecting our lives in a negative way, or hurting anyone :)
> 
> It won't become an issue with us (not saying it wouldn't with others) but I don't care... it isn't around my children, not even kept in our home, like I said if he does it, he isn't the ones dealing with the children and they are in bed. He won't handle our LO at all when he smokes it... and he is okay with it and doesn't become defensive at all. I would much rather see him smoke the occasional joint than cigs (because of the toxins) or drink, or abuse me or my children, or be an absent father, etc... I don't complain about him very much... I have a good one :)
> 
> I know other people who smoke it too, but not around their children... and I know some people who think its fine to smoke it around children. I dont think children should be exposed to it, but I don't believe it should be looked at so negatively. *It does have benefits* and I believe when not around children and in moderation it's not terrible. Again, I don't/wouldn't do it, but that's just me and I don't/wouldn't judge someone for doing it on occasion and safely without children around etc... It just depends. Everyone has their own opinions on things like this, which is understandable.. I have my own things I feel very strongly about which other might find wrong/bad/weird/ etc... lol To each their own.

Just curious to know what the benefits of smoking drugs is??


----------



## Dopeyjopey

cannabis has natural pain relieving qualities and in small amounts helps with nausea. It also can help with insomnia.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Dopeyjopey said:


> cannabis has natural pain relieving qualities and in small amounts helps with nausea. It also can help with insomnia.

Pain relieving qualities - Paracetamol, Ibuprofen, Morphine, Aspirin, Naproxen
Nausea - Mints, Ginger Tea, Milk 
Insomnia - Melatonin, Valerian

And all completely legal.. So what's the excuse. IMO (and nobody has to agree with me) It's irresponsible & the "benefits" in NO WAY out weigh the negatives.


----------



## jojo2605

Only just read this - to the OP, I think you did right in not sleeping in that room. Regardless of whether this or isn't a risk in this case, I guess you aren't going to gamble with your own daughter's health or welbeing, so that is the main issue here! 

I think this is an interesting topic though and would definitely get involved in a discussion in the group section! Be interesting to see people's views on cannabis in comparison to say tobacco or alcohol! Kinda need to look out side the box really, just because the government slaps the rule ILLEGAL on it, hmmmm, does it make it any worse than the other two 'drugs' I have mentioned! 

Oops sorry, no more talking about this here! 

To OP, I hope your conversation with your neighbours goes ok and that they are civil and understanding towards you! After all it's their habit not yours, you shouldn't have to be affected by it!! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkledust09

My neighbours son very occasionally smokes weed, he even vomited in my front garden the other week. Usually he aims for his flower beds (me and my husband have watched him a couple of times) because he seems to be sick every time he smokes the bloody stuff but he partially missed this time and some landed on our side :growlmad::growlmad: He always smokes it at the front of the house and in the middle of the night, Jessica's room is at the back so it hasn't really concerned me his business and all that but it is illegal and he did puke on my garden. If he does it again me and my husband are going to speak to his dad, hopefully that'll put an end to it


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Debate thread here to keep this one for advice only www.babyandbump.com/news-debates/425452-illegal-drugs-worse-than-legal-ones.html#post7081126


----------



## Eve

JASMAK said:


> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> in my eyes drugs are a big deal,be it weed or not. I think alot of people in here are totaly in deniel about the affects of weed. I dont care if you smoke it once a day,Month or year. And as for people that say the baby would be fine if she could smell it,dont even get me started. I would absolutely phone the police as things like this arent usually a one off
> 
> Totally agree. *I think that the people who are in fabour here, seem to be the ones who are doing it.* LOL! I guess if I did it too, I would want to defend my behaviour. It's a drug, it's illegal, and imo, it's wrong...and according to the law, it is too.Click to expand...

I don't do it... I don't know how many times I need to say that... I DO NOT DO IT. My OH does. 

I'm not in 'denial' either. You have your opinion, to which you have offended many before with... and I have mine. I'm NOT saying she should have her baby around it, I'm NOT saying it's good for someone. I'm saying she shouldn't worry about her LO at the moment as it wouldn't have hurt her or anything. I think a lot of you are making it seem like they were/are junkies next door and were trying to poke her with a dirty needle for crying out loud. :shrug: Alcohol is more harmful than marijuana and how many of you drink occasionally? Drink Coffee, are very overweight from foods, smoke cigs? It's basically the same thing. 

To those who smoke... smoking outside doesn't stop the smoke from going around your baby, it sits in your clothes, hair, lungs and you still end up having it around your baby one way or another... (again, my OH smokes, I'm not against people who do). 



RainbowDrop_x said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh like I said, I don't do it. I did when I was younger, lol... but not since high school. I do believe it can cause serious harm, some people lose all motivation and respect for people, it can be a gateway drug etc... but it isn't that way for everyone. My OH and I have been together happily for 6 years and have a very loving, honest, open, strong relationship :) He doesn't smoke it 10 times a day, and sometimes goes weeks without it... but he will do it and I personally don't see anything wrong with him doing it. He is also a great daddy who helps me with everything and anything. He would come home, cook, clean and take care of the kids (all in an awesome mother like way) so I could sleep if I wanted. He isn't perfect but he is pretty darn close to it and I know in our relationship it wouldn't be the marijuana that ended it, if it did ever end, which I doubt since we have made it through one of the toughest times we will ever face and came out stronger than ever. He would also quit if I asked him to...but I don't feel it's my place to tell him what he can and can't do, since it isn't effecting our lives in a negative way, or hurting anyone :)
> 
> It won't become an issue with us (not saying it wouldn't with others) but I don't care... it isn't around my children, not even kept in our home, like I said if he does it, he isn't the ones dealing with the children and they are in bed. He won't handle our LO at all when he smokes it... and he is okay with it and doesn't become defensive at all. I would much rather see him smoke the occasional joint than cigs (because of the toxins) or drink, or abuse me or my children, or be an absent father, etc... I don't complain about him very much... I have a good one :)
> 
> I know other people who smoke it too, but not around their children... and I know some people who think its fine to smoke it around children. I dont think children should be exposed to it, but I don't believe it should be looked at so negatively. *It does have benefits* and I believe when not around children and in moderation it's not terrible. Again, I don't/wouldn't do it, but that's just me and I don't/wouldn't judge someone for doing it on occasion and safely without children around etc... It just depends. Everyone has their own opinions on things like this, which is understandable.. I have my own things I feel very strongly about which other might find wrong/bad/weird/ etc... lol To each their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious to know what the benefits of smoking drugs is??Click to expand...




RainbowDrop_x said:


> Dopeyjopey said:
> 
> 
> cannabis has natural pain relieving qualities and in small amounts helps with nausea. It also can help with insomnia.
> 
> Pain relieving qualities - Paracetamol, Ibuprofen, Morphine, Aspirin, Naproxen
> Nausea - Mints, Ginger Tea, Milk
> Insomnia - Melatonin, Valerian
> 
> And all completely legal.. So what's the excuse. IMO (and nobody has to agree with me) It's irresponsible & the "benefits" in NO WAY out weigh the negatives.Click to expand...

If that other stuff worked so well, it would be being used for patients with HIV and cancer patients. It's medically prooven to work better, as some people with cancer are TOO SICK to eat/drink anything and smoking something stays in their system even while vommiting... so your mints/teas/ginger and milk would be back on the floor or in the toilet, hmm works well doesn't it? You do not have to like it, agree with it etc... but disputing scientific evidence is just silly... and yes, the sky is green too and the earth is flat... lol :dohh:



Sparkledust09 said:


> My neighbours son very occasionally smokes weed, he even vomited in my front garden the other week. Usually he aims for his flower beds (me and my husband have watched him a couple of times) because he seems to be sick every time he smokes the bloody stuff but he partially missed this time and some landed on our side :growlmad::growlmad: He always smokes it at the front of the house and in the middle of the night, Jessica's room is at the back so it hasn't really concerned me his business and all that but it is illegal and he did puke on my garden. If he does it again me and my husband are going to speak to his dad, hopefully that'll put an end to it

I wouldn't want our neighbor smoking it and throwing up in my yard either, and yes, I would talk to his parents. It could be dangerous in other ways too, especially with teens who are less aware of their actions and don't usually think as clearly. 

I don't think I should feel like I need to defend my OH for smoking a joint. My OP was just to help the OP not worry so much and help correct the sterotype towards people who do occasionally smoke a joint.


----------



## xbabybumpx

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> in my eyes drugs are a big deal,be it weed or not. I think alot of people in here are totaly in deniel about the affects of weed. I dont care if you smoke it once a day,Month or year. And as for people that say the baby would be fine if she could smell it,dont even get me started. I would absolutely phone the police as things like this arent usually a one off
> 
> Totally agree. *I think that the people who are in fabour here, seem to be the ones who are doing it.* LOL! I guess if I did it too, I would want to defend my behaviour. It's a drug, it's illegal, and imo, it's wrong...and according to the law, it is too.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do it... I don't know how many times I need to say that... I DO NOT DO IT. My OH does.
> 
> I'm not in 'denial' either. You have your opinion, to which you have offended many before with... and I have mine. I'm NOT saying she should have her baby around it, I'm NOT saying it's good for someone. I'm saying she shouldn't worry about her LO at the moment as it wouldn't have hurt her or anything. I think a lot of you are making it seem like they were/are junkies next door and were trying to poke her with a dirty needle for crying out loud. :shrug: Alcohol is more harmful than marijuana and how many of you drink occasionally? Drink Coffee, are very overweight from foods, smoke cigs? It's basically the same thing.
> 
> To those who smoke... smoking outside doesn't stop the smoke from going around your baby, it sits in your clothes, hair, lungs and you still end up having it around your baby one way or another... (again, my OH smokes, I'm not against people who do).
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh like I said, I don't do it. I did when I was younger, lol... but not since high school. I do believe it can cause serious harm, some people lose all motivation and respect for people, it can be a gateway drug etc... but it isn't that way for everyone. My OH and I have been together happily for 6 years and have a very loving, honest, open, strong relationship :) He doesn't smoke it 10 times a day, and sometimes goes weeks without it... but he will do it and I personally don't see anything wrong with him doing it. He is also a great daddy who helps me with everything and anything. He would come home, cook, clean and take care of the kids (all in an awesome mother like way) so I could sleep if I wanted. He isn't perfect but he is pretty darn close to it and I know in our relationship it wouldn't be the marijuana that ended it, if it did ever end, which I doubt since we have made it through one of the toughest times we will ever face and came out stronger than ever. He would also quit if I asked him to...but I don't feel it's my place to tell him what he can and can't do, since it isn't effecting our lives in a negative way, or hurting anyone :)
> 
> It won't become an issue with us (not saying it wouldn't with others) but I don't care... it isn't around my children, not even kept in our home, like I said if he does it, he isn't the ones dealing with the children and they are in bed. He won't handle our LO at all when he smokes it... and he is okay with it and doesn't become defensive at all. I would much rather see him smoke the occasional joint than cigs (because of the toxins) or drink, or abuse me or my children, or be an absent father, etc... I don't complain about him very much... I have a good one :)
> 
> I know other people who smoke it too, but not around their children... and I know some people who think its fine to smoke it around children. I dont think children should be exposed to it, but I don't believe it should be looked at so negatively. *It does have benefits* and I believe when not around children and in moderation it's not terrible. Again, I don't/wouldn't do it, but that's just me and I don't/wouldn't judge someone for doing it on occasion and safely without children around etc... It just depends. Everyone has their own opinions on things like this, which is understandable.. I have my own things I feel very strongly about which other might find wrong/bad/weird/ etc... lol To each their own.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious to know what the benefits of smoking drugs is??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dopeyjopey said:
> 
> 
> cannabis has natural pain relieving qualities and in small amounts helps with nausea. It also can help with insomnia.Click to expand...
> 
> Pain relieving qualities - Paracetamol, Ibuprofen, Morphine, Aspirin, Naproxen
> Nausea - Mints, Ginger Tea, Milk
> Insomnia - Melatonin, Valerian
> 
> And all completely legal.. So what's the excuse. IMO (and nobody has to agree with me) It's irresponsible & the "benefits" in NO WAY out weigh the negatives.Click to expand...
> 
> If that other stuff worked so well, it would be being used for patients with HIV and cancer patients. It's medically prooven to work better, as some people with cancer are TOO SICK to eat/drink anything and smoking something stays in their system even while vommiting... so your mints/teas/ginger and milk would be back on the floor or in the toilet, hmm works well doesn't it? You do not have to like it, agree with it etc... but disputing scientific evidence is just silly... and yes, the sky is green too and the earth is flat... lol :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkledust09 said:
> 
> 
> My neighbours son very occasionally smokes weed, he even vomited in my front garden the other week. Usually he aims for his flower beds (me and my husband have watched him a couple of times) because he seems to be sick every time he smokes the bloody stuff but he partially missed this time and some landed on our side :growlmad::growlmad: He always smokes it at the front of the house and in the middle of the night, Jessica's room is at the back so it hasn't really concerned me his business and all that but it is illegal and he did puke on my garden. If he does it again me and my husband are going to speak to his dad, hopefully that'll put an end to itClick to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want our neighbor smoking it and throwing up in my yard either, and yes, I would talk to his parents. It could be dangerous in other ways too, especially with teens who are less aware of their actions and don't usually think as clearly.
> 
> I don't think I should feel like I need to defend my OH for smoking a joint. My OP was just to help the OP not worry so much and help correct the sterotype towards people who do occasionally smoke a joint.Click to expand...

since when are cancer patients given cannibis to help with their pain. My uncle had cancer a dddew times and he died last year from it and he certainly was not given cannibis for pain releif,he was given morphine. if he couldint eat or was being sick he was put on a drip. They may give cannibis to cancer patients in your country but they do not in the uk


----------



## Eve

xbabybumpx said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> in my eyes drugs are a big deal,be it weed or not. I think alot of people in here are totaly in deniel about the affects of weed. I dont care if you smoke it once a day,Month or year. And as for people that say the baby would be fine if she could smell it,dont even get me started. I would absolutely phone the police as things like this arent usually a one off
> 
> Totally agree. *I think that the people who are in fabour here, seem to be the ones who are doing it.* LOL! I guess if I did it too, I would want to defend my behaviour. It's a drug, it's illegal, and imo, it's wrong...and according to the law, it is too.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do it... I don't know how many times I need to say that... I DO NOT DO IT. My OH does.
> 
> I'm not in 'denial' either. You have your opinion, to which you have offended many before with... and I have mine. I'm NOT saying she should have her baby around it, I'm NOT saying it's good for someone. I'm saying she shouldn't worry about her LO at the moment as it wouldn't have hurt her or anything. I think a lot of you are making it seem like they were/are junkies next door and were trying to poke her with a dirty needle for crying out loud. :shrug: Alcohol is more harmful than marijuana and how many of you drink occasionally? Drink Coffee, are very overweight from foods, smoke cigs? It's basically the same thing.
> 
> To those who smoke... smoking outside doesn't stop the smoke from going around your baby, it sits in your clothes, hair, lungs and you still end up having it around your baby one way or another... (again, my OH smokes, I'm not against people who do).
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh like I said, I don't do it. I did when I was younger, lol... but not since high school. I do believe it can cause serious harm, some people lose all motivation and respect for people, it can be a gateway drug etc... but it isn't that way for everyone. My OH and I have been together happily for 6 years and have a very loving, honest, open, strong relationship :) He doesn't smoke it 10 times a day, and sometimes goes weeks without it... but he will do it and I personally don't see anything wrong with him doing it. He is also a great daddy who helps me with everything and anything. He would come home, cook, clean and take care of the kids (all in an awesome mother like way) so I could sleep if I wanted. He isn't perfect but he is pretty darn close to it and I know in our relationship it wouldn't be the marijuana that ended it, if it did ever end, which I doubt since we have made it through one of the toughest times we will ever face and came out stronger than ever. He would also quit if I asked him to...but I don't feel it's my place to tell him what he can and can't do, since it isn't effecting our lives in a negative way, or hurting anyone :)
> 
> It won't become an issue with us (not saying it wouldn't with others) but I don't care... it isn't around my children, not even kept in our home, like I said if he does it, he isn't the ones dealing with the children and they are in bed. He won't handle our LO at all when he smokes it... and he is okay with it and doesn't become defensive at all. I would much rather see him smoke the occasional joint than cigs (because of the toxins) or drink, or abuse me or my children, or be an absent father, etc... I don't complain about him very much... I have a good one :)
> 
> I know other people who smoke it too, but not around their children... and I know some people who think its fine to smoke it around children. I dont think children should be exposed to it, but I don't believe it should be looked at so negatively. *It does have benefits* and I believe when not around children and in moderation it's not terrible. Again, I don't/wouldn't do it, but that's just me and I don't/wouldn't judge someone for doing it on occasion and safely without children around etc... It just depends. Everyone has their own opinions on things like this, which is understandable.. I have my own things I feel very strongly about which other might find wrong/bad/weird/ etc... lol To each their own.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious to know what the benefits of smoking drugs is??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dopeyjopey said:
> 
> 
> cannabis has natural pain relieving qualities and in small amounts helps with nausea. It also can help with insomnia.Click to expand...
> 
> Pain relieving qualities - Paracetamol, Ibuprofen, Morphine, Aspirin, Naproxen
> Nausea - Mints, Ginger Tea, Milk
> Insomnia - Melatonin, Valerian
> 
> And all completely legal.. So what's the excuse. IMO (and nobody has to agree with me) It's irresponsible & the "benefits" in NO WAY out weigh the negatives.Click to expand...
> 
> If that other stuff worked so well, it would be being used for patients with HIV and cancer patients. It's medically prooven to work better, as some people with cancer are TOO SICK to eat/drink anything and smoking something stays in their system even while vommiting... so your mints/teas/ginger and milk would be back on the floor or in the toilet, hmm works well doesn't it? You do not have to like it, agree with it etc... but disputing scientific evidence is just silly... and yes, the sky is green too and the earth is flat... lol :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkledust09 said:
> 
> 
> My neighbours son very occasionally smokes weed, he even vomited in my front garden the other week. Usually he aims for his flower beds (me and my husband have watched him a couple of times) because he seems to be sick every time he smokes the bloody stuff but he partially missed this time and some landed on our side :growlmad::growlmad: He always smokes it at the front of the house and in the middle of the night, Jessica's room is at the back so it hasn't really concerned me his business and all that but it is illegal and he did puke on my garden. If he does it again me and my husband are going to speak to his dad, hopefully that'll put an end to itClick to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want our neighbor smoking it and throwing up in my yard either, and yes, I would talk to his parents. It could be dangerous in other ways too, especially with teens who are less aware of their actions and don't usually think as clearly.
> 
> I don't think I should feel like I need to defend my OH for smoking a joint. My OP was just to help the OP not worry so much and help correct the sterotype towards people who do occasionally smoke a joint.Click to expand...
> 
> since when are cancer patients given cannibis to help with their pain. My uncle had cancer a dddew times and he died last year from it and he certainly was not given cannibis for pain releif,he was given morphine. if he couldint eat or was being sick he was put on a drip. They may give cannibis to cancer patients in your country but they do not in the ukClick to expand...

Still backed up by Science... doesn't change that, just because it's not used in your Country for a treatment doesn't mean it isn't doing good... look it up... You think it's bad, but it doesn't make it medically bad... just like if I say winter is hot here in Canada, doesn't mean it is, lol. 

A family friend I know has MS and is in her early 50's and medically uses it with permission from our government. She is very thankful to have it and I think quality of life should outweigh personal opinion. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Eve

In the United Kingdom, if you are arrested or taken to court for possession of cannabis, you are asked if there are any mitigating factors to explain why it is in your possession. It is unknown whether this is solely a formality, or if an excuse of medical usage has ever been used successfully to reduce the penalty issued. However, in the United Kingdom, possession of small quantities of cannabis does not usually warrant an arrest or court appearance (street cautions or fines are often given out instead). Under UK law, certain cannabinoids are permitted medically,[162] but these are strictly controlled with many provisos under the Misuse of drugs act 1971 (in the 1985 amendments). The British Medical Associations official stance is "users of cannabis for medical purposes should be aware of the risks, should enroll for clinical trials, and should talk to their doctors about new alternative treatments; but we do not advise them to stop."


----------



## aob1013

I'd be mortified and probably shut all the windows, oh and call the police.


----------



## cleckner04

JASMAK said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> To be fair, it's legal in Canada to smoke weed correct? I just know back home when you want to have some fun and get high, Canada is the place people go. So the views on this are going to vary wildly.
> 
> 
> No it's not legal. You will not get charged (usually) for having some for just you, but if you have enough to sell, or are growing, or selling...then you will get charged. It is NOT legal in Canada. That is a myth. I guess the difference here is that I do work for a place where I probably wouldn't if I agreed with that behaviour.
> 
> Here is a quote regarding Canada's law on it:
> 
> _Cannabis is a sticky issue. Fluctuating severity of enforcement, constant political babble, and increasing social acceptability have many Canadians confused as to what can happen when they light up.
> 
> Prohibition
> 
> The current laws in Canada are prohibition, explains Larsen, who is one of Canadas most active drug policy reform advocates. The only real change recently has been that medical marijuana has opened up quite a bit. About 2,000 Canadians now have permission to grow and possess marijuana for medicinal uses.
> 
> The use of marijuana for recreational use, however, is a different story.
> 
> According to the RCMP, currently possession under 30 grams of marijuana in most circumstances is known as a summary conviction offense, meaning, no criminal record, fingerprints, or jail time; all of which is subject to the discretion of a judge.
> 
> More severe penalties can be prescribed for amounts over 30 grams, or if possession is enhanced by the presence of significant amounts of cash, individually-packaged dime bags, scales, or lists of money owed: this charge is known as possession for the purpose of trafficking and carries a maximum penalty of up to five years in prison.
> 
> No mandatory minimum sentences currently exist in Canada for drug offenses._Click to expand...

I truly never knew that. :thumbup:

I've never touched drugs in my life. I wouldn't even know what weed smelled like if I came across it. :dohh: Maybe I'm naive but I think if someone's OH wants to smoke pot during his downtime, than that's between him and his wife. :shrug: 

With the OP, you moved your LO and that's all you could really do. I, personally would've called the police but I don't know the policies there. Here, I can call anonymously and no one would know it was me doing the calling. :thumbup:


----------



## xbabybumpx

smoking weed is one thing but the smell going into your childs room is another.so i would think/hope the police would take it seriously as its affecting other people xx


----------



## xbabybumpx

cleckner04 said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> To be fair, it's legal in Canada to smoke weed correct? I just know back home when you want to have some fun and get high, Canada is the place people go. So the views on this are going to vary wildly.
> 
> 
> No it's not legal. You will not get charged (usually) for having some for just you, but if you have enough to sell, or are growing, or selling...then you will get charged. It is NOT legal in Canada. That is a myth. I guess the difference here is that I do work for a place where I probably wouldn't if I agreed with that behaviour.
> 
> Here is a quote regarding Canada's law on it:
> 
> _Cannabis is a sticky issue. Fluctuating severity of enforcement, constant political babble, and increasing social acceptability have many Canadians confused as to what can happen when they light up.
> 
> Prohibition
> 
> The current laws in Canada are prohibition, explains Larsen, who is one of Canadas most active drug policy reform advocates. The only real change recently has been that medical marijuana has opened up quite a bit. About 2,000 Canadians now have permission to grow and possess marijuana for medicinal uses.
> 
> The use of marijuana for recreational use, however, is a different story.
> 
> According to the RCMP, currently possession under 30 grams of marijuana in most circumstances is known as a summary conviction offense, meaning, no criminal record, fingerprints, or jail time; all of which is subject to the discretion of a judge.
> 
> More severe penalties can be prescribed for amounts over 30 grams, or if possession is enhanced by the presence of significant amounts of cash, individually-packaged dime bags, scales, or lists of money owed: this charge is known as possession for the purpose of trafficking and carries a maximum penalty of up to five years in prison.
> 
> No mandatory minimum sentences currently exist in Canada for drug offenses._Click to expand...
> 
> I truly never knew that. :thumbup:
> 
> I've never touched drugs in my life. I wouldn't even know what weed smelled like if I came across it. :dohh: Maybe I'm naive but I think if someone's OH wants to smoke pot during his downtime, than that's between him and his wife. :shrug:
> 
> With the OP, you moved your LO and that's all you could really do. I, personally would've called the police but I don't know the policies there. Here, I can call anonymously and no one would know it was me doing the calling. :thumbup:Click to expand...

i dont know what weed smells like either but i presume its one of them smells you'll just 'know' iykwim lol. btw your daughter is a stunner:kiss:


----------



## trumpetbum

xbabybumpx said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> in my eyes drugs are a big deal,be it weed or not. I think alot of people in here are totaly in deniel about the affects of weed. I dont care if you smoke it once a day,Month or year. And as for people that say the baby would be fine if she could smell it,dont even get me started. I would absolutely phone the police as things like this arent usually a one off
> 
> Totally agree. *I think that the people who are in fabour here, seem to be the ones who are doing it.* LOL! I guess if I did it too, I would want to defend my behaviour. It's a drug, it's illegal, and imo, it's wrong...and according to the law, it is too.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do it... I don't know how many times I need to say that... I DO NOT DO IT. My OH does.
> 
> I'm not in 'denial' either. You have your opinion, to which you have offended many before with... and I have mine. I'm NOT saying she should have her baby around it, I'm NOT saying it's good for someone. I'm saying she shouldn't worry about her LO at the moment as it wouldn't have hurt her or anything. I think a lot of you are making it seem like they were/are junkies next door and were trying to poke her with a dirty needle for crying out loud. :shrug: Alcohol is more harmful than marijuana and how many of you drink occasionally? Drink Coffee, are very overweight from foods, smoke cigs? It's basically the same thing.
> 
> To those who smoke... smoking outside doesn't stop the smoke from going around your baby, it sits in your clothes, hair, lungs and you still end up having it around your baby one way or another... (again, my OH smokes, I'm not against people who do).
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh like I said, I don't do it. I did when I was younger, lol... but not since high school. I do believe it can cause serious harm, some people lose all motivation and respect for people, it can be a gateway drug etc... but it isn't that way for everyone. My OH and I have been together happily for 6 years and have a very loving, honest, open, strong relationship :) He doesn't smoke it 10 times a day, and sometimes goes weeks without it... but he will do it and I personally don't see anything wrong with him doing it. He is also a great daddy who helps me with everything and anything. He would come home, cook, clean and take care of the kids (all in an awesome mother like way) so I could sleep if I wanted. He isn't perfect but he is pretty darn close to it and I know in our relationship it wouldn't be the marijuana that ended it, if it did ever end, which I doubt since we have made it through one of the toughest times we will ever face and came out stronger than ever. He would also quit if I asked him to...but I don't feel it's my place to tell him what he can and can't do, since it isn't effecting our lives in a negative way, or hurting anyone :)
> 
> It won't become an issue with us (not saying it wouldn't with others) but I don't care... it isn't around my children, not even kept in our home, like I said if he does it, he isn't the ones dealing with the children and they are in bed. He won't handle our LO at all when he smokes it... and he is okay with it and doesn't become defensive at all. I would much rather see him smoke the occasional joint than cigs (because of the toxins) or drink, or abuse me or my children, or be an absent father, etc... I don't complain about him very much... I have a good one :)
> 
> I know other people who smoke it too, but not around their children... and I know some people who think its fine to smoke it around children. I dont think children should be exposed to it, but I don't believe it should be looked at so negatively. *It does have benefits* and I believe when not around children and in moderation it's not terrible. Again, I don't/wouldn't do it, but that's just me and I don't/wouldn't judge someone for doing it on occasion and safely without children around etc... It just depends. Everyone has their own opinions on things like this, which is understandable.. I have my own things I feel very strongly about which other might find wrong/bad/weird/ etc... lol To each their own.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious to know what the benefits of smoking drugs is??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dopeyjopey said:
> 
> 
> cannabis has natural pain relieving qualities and in small amounts helps with nausea. It also can help with insomnia.Click to expand...
> 
> Pain relieving qualities - Paracetamol, Ibuprofen, Morphine, Aspirin, Naproxen
> Nausea - Mints, Ginger Tea, Milk
> Insomnia - Melatonin, Valerian
> 
> And all completely legal.. So what's the excuse. IMO (and nobody has to agree with me) It's irresponsible & the "benefits" in NO WAY out weigh the negatives.Click to expand...
> 
> If that other stuff worked so well, it would be being used for patients with HIV and cancer patients. It's medically prooven to work better, as some people with cancer are TOO SICK to eat/drink anything and smoking something stays in their system even while vommiting... so your mints/teas/ginger and milk would be back on the floor or in the toilet, hmm works well doesn't it? You do not have to like it, agree with it etc... but disputing scientific evidence is just silly... and yes, the sky is green too and the earth is flat... lol :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkledust09 said:
> 
> 
> My neighbours son very occasionally smokes weed, he even vomited in my front garden the other week. Usually he aims for his flower beds (me and my husband have watched him a couple of times) because he seems to be sick every time he smokes the bloody stuff but he partially missed this time and some landed on our side :growlmad::growlmad: He always smokes it at the front of the house and in the middle of the night, Jessica's room is at the back so it hasn't really concerned me his business and all that but it is illegal and he did puke on my garden. If he does it again me and my husband are going to speak to his dad, hopefully that'll put an end to itClick to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't want our neighbor smoking it and throwing up in my yard either, and yes, I would talk to his parents. It could be dangerous in other ways too, especially with teens who are less aware of their actions and don't usually think as clearly.
> 
> I don't think I should feel like I need to defend my OH for smoking a joint. My OP was just to help the OP not worry so much and help correct the sterotype towards people who do occasionally smoke a joint.Click to expand...
> 
> since when are cancer patients given cannibis to help with their pain. My uncle had cancer a dddew times and he died last year from it and he certainly was not given cannibis for pain releif,he was given morphine. if he couldint eat or was being sick he was put on a drip. They may give cannibis to cancer patients in your country but they do not in the ukClick to expand...

Sativex??? nabilone??

Of course prescription of the former depends on your GP, or specialist (can be prescribed on a named patient basis), PCT and HCP, and of course whether you can pay privately but to say it is not given to cancer patients in the UK at all is wrong. It just isn't prescribed as a half ounce of skunk or widely available as yet being only very recently approved by NICE in the UK for MS related pain .
Considering the evidence regarding canniboids/cannabis related medications such as Sativex regarding cancer pain relief, (fairly recent trials of a cannabis mouth spray also took place in Edinburgh with cancer patients not helped by opiates such as morphine) appetite and the side effects of opioids maybe we should be asking WHY it isn't routinely prescribed in the UK, not rubbishing it's use.
It is not uncommon for cancer sufferers to make use of street cannabis either. I can assure you. I'd also like to see MS sufferers take on neuropathic pain and the statement 'what's the excuse' regarding paracetamol and other listed pain relief
I apologise though that this post has naff all to do with the OP. Just the discussion of pain relief sparked my interest :lol:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'd rather get arrested for growing weed for personal pain relief than take morphine. It makes me itch like crazy, i hallucinate and vomit A LOT.


----------



## BlackBerry25

Same here. I have chronic back pain, and I would rather not be dependant on prescription pain killers.


----------



## xbabybumpx

Dopeyjopey said:


> I'd rather get arrested for growing weed for personal pain relief than take morphine. It makes me itch like crazy, i hallucinate and vomit A LOT.

i thought smoking weed can make you vomit?? if i was in pain i would just pinch a bottle of the old gas and air!!:haha: xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

I don't think she is in any immediate harm but I still wouldn't be happy that I could smell it


----------



## Dopeyjopey

xbabybumpx said:


> Dopeyjopey said:
> 
> 
> I'd rather get arrested for growing weed for personal pain relief than take morphine. It makes me itch like crazy, i hallucinate and vomit A LOT.
> 
> i thought smoking weed can make you vomit?? if i was in pain i would just pinch a bottle of the old gas and air!!:haha: xxClick to expand...

In small quantities it actually quells nausea. If you have too much it can make you sick!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

My BIL has RSD which is something to do with nerves and the way they behave and he's on about 20 odd prescription drugs a day and smokes weed to help him sleep and don't get me wrong his a lovely bloke, love him to bits but he never seems "all there" iykwim. 

That could be something to do with all the prescribed drugs his on aswell I don't know. I personally don't agree with it but each to their own


----------



## EmmaMarch2010

I have this exact problem with neighbours below us. The smell is so pungent and consumes our whole flat, its a horrible smell that I do not want polluting my home environment so we've had to speak to them on numerous occassions to close their windows. Not sure if it has immediate effects on health by passively inhaling it, but I find the smell itself very offensive so that alone would make me want to have a word with them.


----------



## zenmommy526

The way the media makes marijuana out to be is bad. So much scientific research has been done and so many people strongly believe in its healing powers. The government isn't so quick to say "Oh we fucked up, it really isn't that bad afterall"...cause honestly how often does the government admit they messed up? 

If everyone thinks "the government said it was bad and now they are saying its good, what else are they misinterpreting and wrong about....?"

The reason the government (or at least the U.S.) isn't quick to try to market marijuana is because its not taxable for them. They know pretty much anyone who has access to some seeds can grow it, unlike cigarettes or alcohol. How many people are gonna grow their own tobacco and roll it up into cigarettes or ferment their own wine? Not alot of people, making it much easier to just go to the store and purchase it and therefore more money in the goverments penny bank. 

I think we can all agree on the fact pot shouldn't be used around children.

As far as marijuana making you vomit. If you consumed marijuana by eating it, you could possibly vomit. But just smoking it can relieve nausea. 

In the U.S. there have been over 100,000 deaths alcohol related, 0 deaths related to marijuana.

All of the lovely over the counter prescriptions listed can relieve pain, but you can also overdose on them making them fatal.
In order to overdose on marijuana you would have to CONSUME more then 300 grams in one sitting, which is pretty much never gonna happen.

Yes there are some moms are here in favor of pot, but we are all great mommies and still put our children first in life. Not skitzophrenic, uneducated dope smokers....


----------



## Little_Roo

I'm from the uk, my dad suffers with ms and other illnesses. He takes 28 tablet a day to keep him alive. He tried weed once but it didn't agree with him. It was suggested to him by a few members of the ms society. He is a honest, kind caring man and just wanted to see if it helped before taking anymore prescription drugs. He is a law abiding citizen who wanted to try something herbal (which cannabis is) before something with a shocking amount of side effects. Not only that but many medications counter act with his other meds.

I would hate to think that when he tried it he lived by one if the people who are so adamant ringing the police would be the correct option. If the smell had have bothered anyone and they let him know he would certainly have arranged to smoke it else where and would be mortified if he new it ment disturbing a baby. But of course that is if it had agreed with him and he wanted to use it again, which it did not. Lol.


----------



## aob1013

Regardless i would definately call the police. It's illegal in this country, and weed is a drug. And i sure as hell don't want drugs around my baby :sick:


----------



## Celesse

I'd be calling the council if one of my neighbours had cannabis smoke coming into my flat. And if we weren't in a coucil flat then it would be the landlord / housing association. And if we or they owned then it would have to be the police.


----------



## Eve

I truely hope none of your loved ones need it someday, would be such a shame to disown your own family over pot...


----------



## aob1013

I hope so too. I don't associate myself with people that do drugs, so yes i wouldn't be in contact with them. I don't want to be around people on self destruct mode, which is what drugs will eventually do.


----------



## xbabybumpx

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> I truely hope none of your loved ones need it someday, would be such a shame to disown your own family over pot...

nobody needs cannibis,unless their addicted. i have not known one person to take pot cos their in pain. if your child is ever in pain when they are older are you going to give them pot instead of paracetomal? if you think cannibis is ok and acceptable,what kind of example are you going to be to your child? your supposed to bring kids up telling them drugs,including cannnibis is wrong. if you tell your child cannibis is wrong then your being a hypocrite so you cant really win can you:nope:


----------



## smokey

Legal or not its not nice, its a vile discusting smell and the best thing to do is to move your baby away from the area even if it is just smell better safe then sorry.

We had the same sort of probem a few months ago, our next door neighbor kept sitting out on the balcony smoking it and because his was only a few feet away from ours the smoke and smell filled the living room and I had to shut all the doors and windows and put LO in the bedroom, this was happening about 4-5 times a day.

I phoned my housing association and they involved enviromental health and the police and basicly threatened to evict him if he didnt stop.

And to those saying the smell cant make LO sick yes it can in some cases, my LO was violantly sick from it and ended up in hospital from being sick so much with it and thats why my HV, dr and enviromental health got involved


----------



## xbabybumpx

smokey said:


> Legal or not its not nice, its a vile discusting smell and the best thing to do is to move your baby away from the area even if it is just smell better safe then sorry.
> 
> We had the same sort of probem a few months ago, our next door neighbor kept sitting out on the balcony smoking it and because his was only a few feet away from ours the smoke and smell filled the living room and I had to shut all the doors and windows and put LO in the bedroom, this was happening about 4-5 times a day.
> 
> I phoned my housing association and they involved enviromental health and the police and basicly threatened to evict him if he didnt stop.
> 
> And to those saying the smell cant make LO sick yes it can in some cases, my LO was violantly sick from it and ended up in hospital from being sick so much with it and thats why my HV, dr and enviromental health got involved

thank you. its about time someone came on and gave the facts instead of saying cannabis doesint do any harm:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Janiepops

I've been following this thread, and would agree that I would move my baby away from the smell, and would also go round to my neighbours and try sort it out. I hate the smell of smoke, cigarette or cannabis, and a baby should not have to breathe it in. If you can smell it then it's in the air. If they refused to come to an agreement, then yes, I would get the authorities involved, but only as a last resort. My baby's health comes first.

I am not against cannabis smokers, however, and I do strongly believe in its medical benefits for some people. Would you sit and watch a member of your family suffer, when nothing else helped, because you think they'll go into self distruct mode?!?!?! I think this is very selfish. I know people, who are professionals, and smoke weed, have done for years...and guess what - they hold down their jobs, don't take heroin, rarely have days off, and lead a normal happy life! I also know a MS sufferer whos life has been made better smoking it. They aint on a path to self-destruction either. What about drink? I think that destroys more lives than pot, but it's a good taxable drug isn't it.

Anyways, I'll get shot down for saying that but I really don't care. :D


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

xbabybumpx said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> Legal or not its not nice, its a vile discusting smell and the best thing to do is to move your baby away from the area even if it is just smell better safe then sorry.
> 
> We had the same sort of probem a few months ago, our next door neighbor kept sitting out on the balcony smoking it and because his was only a few feet away from ours the smoke and smell filled the living room and I had to shut all the doors and windows and put LO in the bedroom, this was happening about 4-5 times a day.
> 
> I phoned my housing association and they involved enviromental health and the police and basicly threatened to evict him if he didnt stop.
> 
> And to those saying the smell cant make LO sick yes it can in some cases, my LO was violantly sick from it and ended up in hospital from being sick so much with it and thats why my HV, dr and enviromental health got involved
> 
> thank you. its about time someone came on and gave the facts instead of saying cannabis doesint do any harm:thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

:thumbup:. Completely agree bump.. Ok maybe it does have "healing" propities but if it was that "acceptable" you'd be able to walk into boots an buy a 10 bag...& if you could the government would be laughing on the amount they could tax it, like they do with alcohol/cigarettes...There a REASON it is *ILLEGAL* :dohh:..


----------



## Janiepops

xbabybumpx said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I truely hope none of your loved ones need it someday, would be such a shame to disown your own family over pot...
> 
> nobody needs cannibis,unless their addicted. i have not known one person to take pot cos their in pain. if your child is ever in pain when they are older are you going to give them pot instead of paracetomal? if you think cannibis is ok and acceptable,what kind of example are you going to be to your child? your supposed to bring kids up telling them drugs,including cannnibis is wrong. if you tell your child cannibis is wrong then your being a hypocrite so you cant really win can you:nope:Click to expand...

I smoked cannabis when I was young and I'm not addicted! And why don't you have a read of this:https://news.scotsman.com/health/Smoking-cannabis-does-ease-chronic.6503001.jp
It's a well-known fact that in small amounts, it can help a number of complaints.
I will tell my kids cannabis is wrong, but if my son was dying of cancer and it was the only thing that helped, I would give him it. I couldn't bear to see him suffer because I'm worried about being a hypocrite.


----------



## xbabybumpx

Some people think cannibis is acceptable,some dont. Just accept it cos this is starting to do my nut in now


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Janiepops said:


> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I truely hope none of your loved ones need it someday, would be such a shame to disown your own family over pot...
> 
> nobody needs cannibis,unless their addicted. i have not known one person to take pot cos their in pain. if your child is ever in pain when they are older are you going to give them pot instead of paracetomal? if you think cannibis is ok and acceptable,what kind of example are you going to be to your child? your supposed to bring kids up telling them drugs,including cannnibis is wrong. if you tell your child cannibis is wrong then your being a hypocrite so you cant really win can you:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I smoked cannabis when I was young and I'm not addicted! And why don't you have a read of this:https://news.scotsman.com/health/Smoking-cannabis-does-ease-chronic.6503001.jp
> It's a well-known fact that in small amounts, it can help a number of complaints.
> I will tell my kids cannabis is wrong, but if my son was dying of cancer and it was the only thing that helped, I would give him it. I couldn't bear to see him suffer because I'm worried about being a hypocrite.Click to expand...

That article say's it can help patients with chronic neuropathic pain. I don't dispute that.. Like I said previously my BIL smokes it for his RSD but where does it say anything about it helping cancer???


----------



## Celesse

Cannabis could be the best pain relief ever for a family member, but I still wouldn't let them smoke it within range of my baby.


----------



## aob1013

If it was that great, and that 'healing' it wouldn't be illegal.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Eh? Why would any of my family NEED pot? :wacko: Or did I miss something?


----------



## Janiepops

:haha: I've said my piece, you lot can go round in circles all day, have fun!!!! :D


----------



## trumpetbum

RainbowDrop_x said:


> Janiepops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I truely hope none of your loved ones need it someday, would be such a shame to disown your own family over pot...
> 
> nobody needs cannibis,unless their addicted. i have not known one person to take pot cos their in pain. if your child is ever in pain when they are older are you going to give them pot instead of paracetomal? if you think cannibis is ok and acceptable,what kind of example are you going to be to your child? your supposed to bring kids up telling them drugs,including cannnibis is wrong. if you tell your child cannibis is wrong then your being a hypocrite so you cant really win can you:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I smoked cannabis when I was young and I'm not addicted! And why don't you have a read of this:https://news.scotsman.com/health/Smoking-cannabis-does-ease-chronic.6503001.jp
> It's a well-known fact that in small amounts, it can help a number of complaints.
> I will tell my kids cannabis is wrong, but if my son was dying of cancer and it was the only thing that helped, I would give him it. I couldn't bear to see him suffer because I'm worried about being a hypocrite.Click to expand...
> 
> That article say's it can help patients with chronic neuropathic pain. I don't dispute that.. Like I said previously my BIL smokes it for his RSD but where does it say anything about it helping cancer???Click to expand...

There is actually a lot of evidence relating to cannabis/cannabis based products and cancer pain and cancer symptom relief (appetite, nausea etc) for patients who react badly to opiates. 
In a previous post I outlined two, one of which has only recently been approved for MS in the UK but which is licenced in Canada for cancer symptom relief (and can technically be prescribed privately or on an independent patient basis) and another which has been around for a while in cancer treatment. Part of the difficulties with having cannibis related products approved and licensed is in the issues of:
a. How do you say on one hand that something can help pain and needs to be paid for on prescription when you can grow it for free
b. removing the high while retaining the medicinal properties and
c. Keeping a substance illegal which is simultaneously approved for pain relief, (I grow it to help my granny your honour, I grow it because I suffer from x,y,z etc.)


----------



## trumpetbum

AppleBlossom said:


> Eh? Why would any of my family NEED pot? :wacko: Or did I miss something?

Severe neuropathic pain is notoriously difficult to manage and _some_ sufferers find that cannabis successfully does so where alternatives have failed. There is a product called Sativex which has been licenced in Canada for some time for various uses and has recently as far as I know been approved by NICE where previously it was only available through private prescription or at the discretion of a sympathetic specialist. It is a lottery as to whether MS sufferers can access it and so for those who have found cannabis to be effective in managing this pain the alternative is cannabis.


----------



## xbabybumpx

I dont know how we got talking about using cannibas for pain releif? You cant tell me everybody smokes it for pain relief


----------



## trumpetbum

Celesse said:


> Cannabis could be the best pain relief ever for a family member, but I still wouldn't let them smoke it within range of my baby.

Totally agree. I'd also say that if I smelled it coming from a neighbours home I wouldn't automatically assume that it was being smoked for medicinal purposes :lol: If cannabis is used for medicinal purposes then it really shouldn't be smoked since that introduces a completely new set of risk factors tbh.


----------



## BlackBerry25

I really think that most people would not be smoking it for medicinal reasons, so I don't think that is a fair arguement :lol:

I am pro weed, but anyways, did you go talk to your neighbor? :)


----------



## xbabybumpx

trumpetbum said:


> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> Cannabis could be the best pain relief ever for a family member, but I still wouldn't let them smoke it within range of my baby.
> 
> Totally agree. I'd also say that if I smelled it coming from a neighbours home I wouldn't automatically assume that it was being smoked for medicinal purposes :lol: If cannabis is used for medicinal purposes then it really shouldn't be smoked since that introduces a completely new set of risk factors tbh.Click to expand...

if you beleive that then why have you been posting links and saying cancer sufferes etc take some form of cannibas?


----------



## xbabybumpx

BlackBerry25 said:


> I really think that most people would not be smoking it for medicinal reasons, so I don't think that is a fair arguement :lol:
> 
> I am pro weed, but anyways, did you go talk to your neighbor? :)

How can anyone be pro weed? That is just bad


----------



## trumpetbum

xbabybumpx said:


> trumpetbum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> Cannabis could be the best pain relief ever for a family member, but I still wouldn't let them smoke it within range of my baby.
> 
> Totally agree. I'd also say that if I smelled it coming from a neighbours home I wouldn't automatically assume that it was being smoked for medicinal purposes :lol: If cannabis is used for medicinal purposes then it really shouldn't be smoked since that introduces a completely new set of risk factors tbh.Click to expand...
> 
> if you beleive that then why have you been posting links and saying cancer sufferes etc take some form of cannibas?Click to expand...

To respond to a related previous post. Simple. I don't believe I posted a link though.


----------



## xbabybumpx

sorry,it was someone else that posted the link


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

To the OP: I would have called the police, and the housing association, shut the windows and moved my LO out of the room.

Thats how strongly I feel about. You done the right thing. Hope it doesn't happen again :flower:


----------



## Eve

xbabybumpx said:


> I dont know how we got talking about using cannibas for pain releif? *You cant tell me everybody smokes it for pain relief*

NO ONE is saying everyone, not even the majority, but it is used medically... holy! 




My previous post wasn't saying it should be in front of children, my goodness I don't know how many times I need to explain myself for someone to understand! So many of you seem so dead set on how terrible marijuana is I just simply said I sure hope none of your loved ones ever end up needing it as it would be a shame to look down at someone, anyone for what they do in their spare time or for medical reasons. No where have I or did I say it should be in front of kids... my OH smokes it nowhere near the kids etc... as I have said before... It has benefits medically, end of story.


----------



## Eve

xbabybumpx said:


> BlackBerry25 said:
> 
> 
> I really think that most people would not be smoking it for medicinal reasons, so I don't think that is a fair arguement :lol:
> 
> I am pro weed, but anyways, did you go talk to your neighbor? :)
> 
> How can anyone be pro weed? That is just badClick to expand...

And you are rude!


----------



## xbabybumpx

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackBerry25 said:
> 
> 
> I really think that most people would not be smoking it for medicinal reasons, so I don't think that is a fair arguement :lol:
> 
> I am pro weed, but anyways, did you go talk to your neighbor? :)
> 
> How can anyone be pro weed? That is just badClick to expand...
> 
> And you are rude!Click to expand...

im rude because im against drugs?:dohh:


----------



## Eve

Oh One more thing......


I would rather see my child when older smoke pot than become addicted to prescription paid medications... like his biological father did. My son right now is on a medication that cases large amounts of weight gain and diabetes, tremors, etc... look up Risperidone and the side effects. If he were older and marijuana could help him without all of those side effects I would sure rather him do it. I would put my son's best interests before my pride or ignorance any day. I know people who had injuries, became addicted physically to pain meds and ended up shooting up etc... because of Codiene! My son's biological father went in and out of jail, tried to commit suicide numerous time, abandonded his son because of pain medication originally prescribed for a shattered heel.... not pot. 

When my OH stopped smoking it as he planned to join the armed forces, he stopped... that was that. I'm sure he missed it, lol but had no physical withdrawl symptoms, yet someone from pain medication after a few weeks of needing it could need weaned off slowly with methadone treatment. A LOT more people become addicted to pain medication than marijuana and it's A LOT harder to get off it than marijuana.

I also smoked it in my high school years, but wasn't addicted... every now and then I would smoke one with friends... You can drink without being an alcoholic cant you?


----------



## xbabybumpx

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> Oh One more thing......
> 
> 
> I would rather see my child when older smoke pot than become addicted to prescription paid medications... like his biological father did. My son right now is on a medication that cases large amounts of weight gain and diabetes, tremors, etc... look up Risperidone and the side effects. If he were older and marijuana could help him without all of those side effects I would sure rather him do it. I would put my son's best interests before my pride or ignorance any day. I know people who had injuries, became addicted physically to pain meds and ended up shooting up etc... because of Codiene! My son's biological father went in and out of jail, tried to commit suicide numerous time, abandonded his son because of pain medication originally prescribed for a shattered heel.... not pot.
> 
> When my OH stopped smoking it as he planned to join the armed forces, he stopped... that was that. I'm sure he missed it, lol but had no physical withdrawl symptoms, yet someone from pain medication after a few weeks of needing it could need weaned off slowly with methadone treatment. A LOT more people become addicted to pain medication than marijuana and it's A LOT harder to get off it than marijuana.
> 
> I also smoked it in my high school years, but wasn't addicted... every now and then I would smoke one with friends... You can drink without being an alcoholic cant you?

:wacko:


----------



## Eve

xbabybumpx said:


> *Some people think cannibis is acceptable,some dont. Just accept it *cos this is starting to do my nut in now




xbabybumpx said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackBerry25 said:
> 
> 
> I really think that most people would not be smoking it for medicinal reasons, so I don't think that is a fair arguement :lol:
> 
> I am pro weed, but anyways, did you go talk to your neighbor? :)
> 
> *How can anyone be pro weed? That is just bad*Click to expand...
> 
> And you are rude!Click to expand...
> 
> im rude because im against drugs?:dohh:Click to expand...

No you are rude because you are rude... 

Why don't you accept that some people are "pro-weed" since you think we should accpet you are against it...? Take your own advice hun.


----------



## Eve

xbabybumpx said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh One more thing......
> 
> 
> I would rather see my child when older smoke pot than become addicted to prescription paid medications... like his biological father did. My son right now is on a medication that cases large amounts of weight gain and diabetes, tremors, etc... look up Risperidone and the side effects. If he were older and marijuana could help him without all of those side effects I would sure rather him do it. I would put my son's best interests before my pride or ignorance any day. I know people who had injuries, became addicted physically to pain meds and ended up shooting up etc... because of Codiene! My son's biological father went in and out of jail, tried to commit suicide numerous time, abandonded his son because of pain medication originally prescribed for a shattered heel.... not pot.
> 
> When my OH stopped smoking it as he planned to join the armed forces, he stopped... that was that. I'm sure he missed it, lol but had no physical withdrawl symptoms, yet someone from pain medication after a few weeks of needing it could need weaned off slowly with methadone treatment. A LOT more people become addicted to pain medication than marijuana and it's A LOT harder to get off it than marijuana.
> 
> I also smoked it in my high school years, but wasn't addicted... every now and then I would smoke one with friends... You can drink without being an alcoholic cant you?
> 
> :wacko:Click to expand...

What? I don't understand :wacko:


----------



## Eve

I know not everyone believe marijuana can be a good thing for some people, even though scientific studies show it can be very helpful in treating certain symptoms. I know lots of people wouldn't ever do it, and think it's bad. I know and understand that, it just bothers me when I feel like my OH is being judged by one small thing he does which doesn't and isn't hurting anyone...


----------



## xbabybumpx

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> I know not everyone believe marijuana can be a good thing for some people, even though scientific studies show it can be very helpful in treating certain symptoms. I know lots of people wouldn't ever do it, and think it's bad. I know and understand that, it just bothers me when I feel like my OH is being judged by one small thing he does which doesn't and isn't hurting anyone...

does it not worry you that sooner or later your child will realise that your oh smokes pot? how are you gonna explain that? you cant hide stuff from your kids very long


----------



## aob1013

Backed up by studies or not it's illegal and tbh i think you will find most people would judge your OH for it, myself included as i find drugs just vile ... and i am not sure how you allow drugs to be around your kids (i don't mean drugs lying about, i mean your OH doing it, how it affects people, and that they monry he spends on drugs could be better spent elsewhere, like say on your childrens toys, school stuff etc, you get my drift)

I am just genuinely lost that some people think it's ok ............. it's scary


----------



## aob1013

xbabybumpx said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I know not everyone believe marijuana can be a good thing for some people, even though scientific studies show it can be very helpful in treating certain symptoms. I know lots of people wouldn't ever do it, and think it's bad. I know and understand that, it just bothers me when I feel like my OH is being judged by one small thing he does which doesn't and isn't hurting anyone...
> 
> does it not worry you that sooner or later your child will realise that your oh smokes pot? how are you gonna explain that? you cant hide stuff from your kids very longClick to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## xbabybumpx

Apprantly also smoking pot and then driving is worse then drink driving. Its funny how people only read the "good" reveiws on pot and not the negative


----------



## Feltzy

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> I know not everyone believe marijuana can be a good thing for some people, even though scientific studies show it can be very helpful in treating certain symptoms. I know lots of people wouldn't ever do it, and think it's bad. I know and understand that, it just bothers me when I feel like my OH is being judged by one small thing he does which doesn't and isn't hurting anyone...

It doesn't matter what others think hun, alcohol and tobacco are WAY more dangerous than marijuana but plenty of people take these drugs without any judgement.


----------



## xbabybumpx

Feltzy said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I know not everyone believe marijuana can be a good thing for some people, even though scientific studies show it can be very helpful in treating certain symptoms. I know lots of people wouldn't ever do it, and think it's bad. I know and understand that, it just bothers me when I feel like my OH is being judged by one small thing he does which doesn't and isn't hurting anyone...
> 
> It doesn't matter what others think hun, alcohol and tobacco are WAY more dangerous than marijuana but plenty of people take these drugs without any judgement.Click to expand...

Dont worry, her oh smokes cigs too!


----------



## Janiepops

aob1013 said:


> Backed up by studies or not it's illegal and tbh i think you will find most people would judge your OH for it, myself included as i find drugs just vile ... and i am not sure how you allow drugs to be around your kids (i don't mean drugs lying about, i mean your OH doing it, how it affects people, and that they monry he spends on drugs could be better spent elsewhere, like say on your childrens toys, school stuff etc, you get my drift)
> 
> I am just genuinely lost that some people think it's ok ............. it's scary

Ok I'm back again. With a situation. Do you/would you take your child to a party - a wedding or something similar? Are there drunk people at parties? Is drink not the biggest factor in folk fighting, turning into vile people? Have you ever drank? Could that money not have been better spent elsewhere? You could too be judged for this. Forgive me if you've never had a drink though, I don't mean to presume.
People say they have a drink to relax. People smoke pot to relax too. I am NOT condoning it's use around children, but I also think children should not be exposed to alcohol use either. But it happens! That's life I'm afraid.


----------



## xbabybumpx

Feltzy said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I know not everyone believe marijuana can be a good thing for some people, even though scientific studies show it can be very helpful in treating certain symptoms. I know lots of people wouldn't ever do it, and think it's bad. I know and understand that, it just bothers me when I feel like my OH is being judged by one small thing he does which doesn't and isn't hurting anyone...
> 
> It doesn't matter what others think hun, alcohol and tobacco are WAY more dangerous than marijuana but plenty of people take these drugs without any judgement.Click to expand...

people do get judged for smoking cigs


----------



## Janiepops

xbabybumpx said:


> Apprantly also smoking pot and then driving is worse then drink driving. Its funny how people only read the "good" reveiws on pot and not the negative

Who said anything about driving when smoking pot?!?! :wacko: You're just looking for arguments now.
and reviews??? WAit til I get my copy of Which out and see what they say :haha:


----------



## aob1013

Janiepops said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> Backed up by studies or not it's illegal and tbh i think you will find most people would judge your OH for it, myself included as i find drugs just vile ... and i am not sure how you allow drugs to be around your kids (i don't mean drugs lying about, i mean your OH doing it, how it affects people, and that they monry he spends on drugs could be better spent elsewhere, like say on your childrens toys, school stuff etc, you get my drift)
> 
> I am just genuinely lost that some people think it's ok ............. it's scary
> 
> Ok I'm back again. With a situation. Do you/would you take your child to a party - a wedding or something similar? Are there drunk people at parties? Is drink not the biggest factor in folk fighting, turning into vile people? Have you ever drank? Could that money not have been better spent elsewhere? You could too be judged for this. Forgive me if you've never had a drink though, I don't mean to presume.
> People say they have a drink to relax. People smoke pot to relax too. I am NOT condoning it's use around children, but I also think children should not be exposed to alcohol use either. But it happens! That's life I'm afraid.Click to expand...

To the best of my ability, i will make sure while it's still in my control to keep my son away from things i find unacceptable.

Alcohol/cigarettes are not illegal.


----------



## xbabybumpx

Janiepops said:


> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> Apprantly also smoking pot and then driving is worse then drink driving. Its funny how people only read the "good" reveiws on pot and not the negative
> 
> Who said anything about driving when smoking pot?!?! :wacko: You're just looking for arguments now.
> and reviews??? WAit til I get my copy of Which out and see what they say :haha:Click to expand...

I was just given an example of how bad it is thats all,i know no one mentioned driving


----------



## Janiepops

aob1013 said:


> Janiepops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> Backed up by studies or not it's illegal and tbh i think you will find most people would judge your OH for it, myself included as i find drugs just vile ... and i am not sure how you allow drugs to be around your kids (i don't mean drugs lying about, i mean your OH doing it, how it affects people, and that they monry he spends on drugs could be better spent elsewhere, like say on your childrens toys, school stuff etc, you get my drift)
> 
> I am just genuinely lost that some people think it's ok ............. it's scary
> 
> Ok I'm back again. With a situation. Do you/would you take your child to a party - a wedding or something similar? Are there drunk people at parties? Is drink not the biggest factor in folk fighting, turning into vile people? Have you ever drank? Could that money not have been better spent elsewhere? You could too be judged for this. Forgive me if you've never had a drink though, I don't mean to presume.
> People say they have a drink to relax. People smoke pot to relax too. I am NOT condoning it's use around children, but I also think children should not be exposed to alcohol use either. But it happens! That's life I'm afraid.Click to expand...
> 
> To the best of my ability, i will make sure while it's still in my control to keep my son away from things i find unacceptable.
> 
> Alcohol/cigarettes are not illegal.Click to expand...

So because alcohol is legal, it is acceptable to expose your child to the violence and aggression it causes? And although cigarettes and alcohol kill so many people each year, directly and indirectly, they are acceptable because they're legal. Yeah tell your kids that one lol


----------



## BlackBerry25

I can be pro whatever I want. I am more educated on the subject than you are xbabybumpx, and have personal experience, which you do not.

I don't think you should be into marijuana, nor do I think you should like it.

I just stated that I do. I think there is absolutely nothing wrong with it in moderation, as is wine or any other substance that may alter your moods. At least marijuana is a natural substance, and not a poison, like alcohol is. You do not know me in RL, but other people on here do, and they know it does not effect my parenting or my relationship with my child at all.

I was wondering how the OP ended up approaching the problem. It is a problem for her, because she does not want the smell or smoke in her house. I was stating, I understand her POV, even as someone who occasionally smokes it.


----------



## polo_princess

Suppose its better than neighbouring a crackhead? :lol:


----------



## Janiepops

xbabybumpx said:


> Janiepops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> Apprantly also smoking pot and then driving is worse then drink driving. Its funny how people only read the "good" reveiws on pot and not the negative
> 
> Who said anything about driving when smoking pot?!?! :wacko: You're just looking for arguments now.
> and reviews??? WAit til I get my copy of Which out and see what they say :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was just given an example of how bad it is thats all,i know no one mentioned drivingClick to expand...

Here's another example then - the man who smoked a joint, ate a load, then fell asleep, and the man who got pissed, got aggressive and beat his wife up. 

This isn't what will happen to everyone who does both, but there are good points and bad points for each of them.


----------



## BlackBerry25

I would be more fine with H smoking the occasional joint, then going out and getting tanked, IMHO.


----------



## aob1013

Janiepops said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janiepops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> Backed up by studies or not it's illegal and tbh i think you will find most people would judge your OH for it, myself included as i find drugs just vile ... and i am not sure how you allow drugs to be around your kids (i don't mean drugs lying about, i mean your OH doing it, how it affects people, and that they monry he spends on drugs could be better spent elsewhere, like say on your childrens toys, school stuff etc, you get my drift)
> 
> I am just genuinely lost that some people think it's ok ............. it's scary
> 
> Ok I'm back again. With a situation. Do you/would you take your child to a party - a wedding or something similar? Are there drunk people at parties? Is drink not the biggest factor in folk fighting, turning into vile people? Have you ever drank? Could that money not have been better spent elsewhere? You could too be judged for this. Forgive me if you've never had a drink though, I don't mean to presume.
> People say they have a drink to relax. People smoke pot to relax too. I am NOT condoning it's use around children, but I also think children should not be exposed to alcohol use either. But it happens! That's life I'm afraid.Click to expand...
> 
> To the best of my ability, i will make sure while it's still in my control to keep my son away from things i find unacceptable.
> 
> Alcohol/cigarettes are not illegal.Click to expand...
> 
> So because alcohol is legal, it is acceptable to expose your child to the violence and aggression it causes? And although cigarettes and alcohol kill so many people each year, directly and indirectly, they are acceptable because they're legal. Yeah tell your kids that one lolClick to expand...

I never said it was acceptable? I find it unacceptale for my son to be around drugs, alcohol, cigarettes and anything else i see fit that i don't want to expose him to. While i have the control i will enforce it. My opinion on drugs is the same as cigarettes, and i have never really been a big drinker so i have no opinion on it really.


----------



## BlackBerry25

And I agree that you should enforce your beliefs on to your children, however you see fit. Being against weed, isn't like being a racist. It is fine to me, for you to be against pot smoking! :thumbup: That is why you are your kids parents, and it is your job to do what is right for your family.


----------



## Janiepops

BlackBerry25 said:


> And I agree that you should enforce your beliefs on to your children, however you see fit. Being against weed, isn't like being a racist. It is fine to me, for you to be against pot smoking! :thumbup: That is why you are your kids parents, and it is your job to do what is right for your family.

I completely agree with this :thumbup: 
Just wish folk would stop judging others on their beliefs!


----------



## aob1013

I'm not judging you, i think you are all still wonderful parents regardless, i just disagree with drugs in _general _


----------



## Eve

aob1013 said:


> Backed up by studies or not it's illegal and tbh i think you will find most people would judge your OH for it, myself included as i find drugs just vile ... and i am not sure how you allow drugs to be around your kids (i don't mean drugs lying about, i mean your OH doing it, how it affects people, and that they monry he spends on drugs could be better spent elsewhere, like say on your childrens toys, school stuff etc, you get my drift)
> 
> I am just genuinely lost that some people think it's ok ............. it's scary

It isn't illegal where I am, first of all and there isn't many people who judge my OH here in real life as they get to know him for who he is (something that isn't done much anymore) and he doesn't announce it to everyone he meets... :shrug: and the good people he meets wouldn't judge him on one thing he does which doesn't affect them? It doesn't change who he is. If you met my OH you would like him, you would think he was so sweet and such a hard worker and great father. You wouldn't know he smoked it and depending on how you felt about it, you may never know he did. You are passing judgement on me as well because I choose to not be an uptight, overbearing bitch?! He did it when I met him, I do not believe in changing someone whom I fell in love with. I would rather him smokes a joint once in a while than beat me, be nasty to my children, not provide and make me live off the government. My children also do not go without. My OH works very hard and bought us a nice, new 4 bedroom gorgeous house on a cute desireable street :) My kids have lots of toys, clothes, books etc.. and Kayleigh has lots of nice things. My children have their future being secured and their education being taken care of. If my OH decides to spend 10$ a week of his hard earned money, that isn't taking from the kids. I think it's okay for a grown up to smoke it occasionally as long as their kids are well taken care of and provided for, and they have a safe and secure family environment. I don't see anything wrong with it and I sure wouldn't judge someone because of it,. like I said as long as their children were well cared for. 



xbabybumpx said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I know not everyone believe marijuana can be a good thing for some people, even though scientific studies show it can be very helpful in treating certain symptoms. I know lots of people wouldn't ever do it, and think it's bad. I know and understand that, it just bothers me when I feel like my OH is being judged by one small thing he does which doesn't and isn't hurting anyone...
> 
> does it not worry you that sooner or later your child will realise that your oh smokes pot? how are you gonna explain that? you cant hide stuff from your kids very longClick to expand...

No, when he is a grown up and my OH's actions will no longer have a large influence on my son and his choices it won't bother me. Finding that out as an adult isn't going to do any harm to him, lol... He is going to find out a lot more than that growing up. He is going to learn about starving children in Africa, murder, torture, child predators... I think those things are going to do more emotionally to him than his step father smoking the odd joint. I don't think he should know until he is an adult and I have already talked about it with my OH and how it will not be around them...


----------



## xbabybumpx

BlackBerry25 said:


> I can be pro whatever I want. I am more educated on the subject than you are xbabybumpx, and have personal experience, which you do not.
> 
> I don't think you should be into marijuana, nor do I think you should like it.
> 
> I just stated that I do. I think there is absolutely nothing wrong with it in moderation, as is wine or any other substance that may alter your moods. At least marijuana is a natural substance, and not a poison, like alcohol is. You do not know me in RL, but other people on here do, and they know it does not effect my parenting or my relationship with my child at all.
> 
> I was wondering how the OP ended up approaching the problem. It is a problem for her, because she does not want the smell or smoke in her house. I was stating, I understand her POV, even as someone who occasionally smokes it.

you say i havint got experiance of pot like its a bad thing? And i think you'll find im the one thats educated on pot,hence why i dont smoke it:thumbup:


----------



## xbabybumpx

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> Backed up by studies or not it's illegal and tbh i think you will find most people would judge your OH for it, myself included as i find drugs just vile ... and i am not sure how you allow drugs to be around your kids (i don't mean drugs lying about, i mean your OH doing it, how it affects people, and that they monry he spends on drugs could be better spent elsewhere, like say on your childrens toys, school stuff etc, you get my drift)
> 
> I am just genuinely lost that some people think it's ok ............. it's scary
> 
> It isn't illegal where I am, first of all and there isn't many people who judge my OH here in real life as they get to know him for who he is (something that isn't done much anymore) and he doesn't announce it to everyone he meets... :shrug: and the good people he meets wouldn't judge him on one thing he does which doesn't affect them? It doesn't change who he is. If you met my OH you would like him, you would think he was so sweet and such a hard worker and great father. You wouldn't know he smoked it and depending on how you felt about it, you may never know he did. You are passing judgement on me as well because I choose to not be an uptight, overbearing bitch?! He did it when I met him, I do not believe in changing someone whom I fell in love with. I would rather him smokes a joint once in a while than beat me, be nasty to my children, not provide and make me live off the government. My children also do not go without. My OH works very hard and bought us a nice, new 4 bedroom gorgeous house on a cute desireable street :) My kids have lots of toys, clothes, books etc.. and Kayleigh has lots of nice things. My children have their future being secured and their education being taken care of. If my OH decides to spend 10$ a week of his hard earned money, that isn't taking from the kids. I think it's okay for a grown up to smoke it occasionally as long as their kids are well taken care of and provided for, and they have a safe and secure family environment. I don't see anything wrong with it and I sure wouldn't judge someone because of it,. like I said as long as their children were well cared for.
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I know not everyone believe marijuana can be a good thing for some people, even though scientific studies show it can be very helpful in treating certain symptoms. I know lots of people wouldn't ever do it, and think it's bad. I know and understand that, it just bothers me when I feel like my OH is being judged by one small thing he does which doesn't and isn't hurting anyone...Click to expand...
> 
> does it not worry you that sooner or later your child will realise that your oh smokes pot? how are you gonna explain that? you cant hide stuff from your kids very longClick to expand...
> 
> No, when he is a grown up and my OH's actions will no longer have a large influence on my son and his choices it won't bother me. Finding that out as an adult isn't going to do any harm to him, lol... He is going to find out a lot more than that growing up. He is going to learn about starving children in Africa, murder, torture, child predators... I think those things are going to do more emotionally to him than his step father smoking the odd joint. I don't think he should know until he is an adult and I have already talked about it with my OH and how it will not be around them...Click to expand...

if he smoked it when you met him,how do you know it hasint/doesint change him? As like you said he smoked it when you met him,therefore you dont know what he's like without it:shrug:


----------



## Eve

xbabybumpx said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> Backed up by studies or not it's illegal and tbh i think you will find most people would judge your OH for it, myself included as i find drugs just vile ... and i am not sure how you allow drugs to be around your kids (i don't mean drugs lying about, i mean your OH doing it, how it affects people, and that they monry he spends on drugs could be better spent elsewhere, like say on your childrens toys, school stuff etc, you get my drift)
> 
> I am just genuinely lost that some people think it's ok ............. it's scary
> 
> It isn't illegal where I am, first of all and there isn't many people who judge my OH here in real life as they get to know him for who he is (something that isn't done much anymore) and he doesn't announce it to everyone he meets... :shrug: and the good people he meets wouldn't judge him on one thing he does which doesn't affect them? It doesn't change who he is. If you met my OH you would like him, you would think he was so sweet and such a hard worker and great father. You wouldn't know he smoked it and depending on how you felt about it, you may never know he did. You are passing judgement on me as well because I choose to not be an uptight, overbearing bitch?! He did it when I met him, I do not believe in changing someone whom I fell in love with. I would rather him smokes a joint once in a while than beat me, be nasty to my children, not provide and make me live off the government. My children also do not go without. My OH works very hard and bought us a nice, new 4 bedroom gorgeous house on a cute desireable street :) My kids have lots of toys, clothes, books etc.. and Kayleigh has lots of nice things. My children have their future being secured and their education being taken care of. If my OH decides to spend 10$ a week of his hard earned money, that isn't taking from the kids. I think it's okay for a grown up to smoke it occasionally as long as their kids are well taken care of and provided for, and they have a safe and secure family environment. I don't see anything wrong with it and I sure wouldn't judge someone because of it,. like I said as long as their children were well cared for.
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I know not everyone believe marijuana can be a good thing for some people, even though scientific studies show it can be very helpful in treating certain symptoms. I know lots of people wouldn't ever do it, and think it's bad. I know and understand that, it just bothers me when I feel like my OH is being judged by one small thing he does which doesn't and isn't hurting anyone...Click to expand...
> 
> does it not worry you that sooner or later your child will realise that your oh smokes pot? how are you gonna explain that? you cant hide stuff from your kids very longClick to expand...
> 
> No, when he is a grown up and my OH's actions will no longer have a large influence on my son and his choices it won't bother me. Finding that out as an adult isn't going to do any harm to him, lol... He is going to find out a lot more than that growing up. He is going to learn about starving children in Africa, murder, torture, child predators... I think those things are going to do more emotionally to him than his step father smoking the odd joint. I don't think he should know until he is an adult and I have already talked about it with my OH and how it will not be around them...Click to expand...
> 
> if he smoked it when you met him,how do you know it hasint/doesint change him? As like you said he smoked it when you met him,therefore you dont know what he's like without it:shrug:Click to expand...

If it changed him, it did for the better now would you please back off? I'm done feeding into your wishes to fight and argue. Im happy in my life and love my OH :) We have a loving, stable home and that is that...


----------



## aob1013

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> Backed up by studies or not it's illegal and tbh i think you will find most people would judge your OH for it, myself included as i find drugs just vile ... and i am not sure how you allow drugs to be around your kids (i don't mean drugs lying about, i mean your OH doing it, how it affects people, and that they monry he spends on drugs could be better spent elsewhere, like say on your childrens toys, school stuff etc, you get my drift)
> 
> I am just genuinely lost that some people think it's ok ............. it's scary
> 
> It isn't illegal where I am, first of all and there isn't many people who judge my OH here in real life as they get to know him for who he is (something that isn't done much anymore) and he doesn't announce it to everyone he meets... :shrug: and the good people he meets wouldn't judge him on one thing he does which doesn't affect them? It doesn't change who he is. If you met my OH you would like him, you would think he was so sweet and such a hard worker and great father. You wouldn't know he smoked it and depending on how you felt about it, you may never know he did. You are passing judgement on me as well because *I choose to not be an uptight, overbearing bitch?!* He did it when I met him, I do not believe in changing someone whom I fell in love with. I would rather him smokes a joint once in a while than beat me, be nasty to my children, not provide and make me live off the government. My children also do not go without. My OH works very hard and bought us a nice, new 4 bedroom gorgeous house on a cute desireable street :) My kids have lots of toys, clothes, books etc.. and Kayleigh has lots of nice things. My children have their future being secured and their education being taken care of. If my OH decides to spend 10$ a week of his hard earned money, that isn't taking from the kids. I think it's okay for a grown up to smoke it occasionally as long as their kids are well taken care of and provided for, and they have a safe and secure family environment. I don't see anything wrong with it and I sure wouldn't judge someone because of it,. like I said as long as their children were well cared for.
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I know not everyone believe marijuana can be a good thing for some people, even though scientific studies show it can be very helpful in treating certain symptoms. I know lots of people wouldn't ever do it, and think it's bad. I know and understand that, it just bothers me when I feel like my OH is being judged by one small thing he does which doesn't and isn't hurting anyone...Click to expand...
> 
> does it not worry you that sooner or later your child will realise that your oh smokes pot? how are you gonna explain that? you cant hide stuff from your kids very longClick to expand...
> 
> No, when he is a grown up and my OH's actions will no longer have a large influence on my son and his choices it won't bother me. Finding that out as an adult isn't going to do any harm to him, lol... He is going to find out a lot more than that growing up. He is going to learn about starving children in Africa, murder, torture, child predators... I think those things are going to do more emotionally to him than his step father smoking the odd joint. I don't think he should know until he is an adult and I have already talked about it with my OH and how it will not be around them...Click to expand...

I hope you aren't calling me an uptight overbearing bitch by the way.

The rest of what you said, i disagree with. Not judging you, just disagreeing. I would rather my OH spend his money on his family rather than drugs. If it isn't illegal where you are then that's a whole different kettle of fish.


----------



## BlackBerry25

OP did say she never smelled it before from their house, so I am sure it would be acceptable to leave them a note or speak with them, rather than get the police involved. The police could cause someones life to be ruined. I don't think they are judging your husband or myself or my OH, they just don't agree with weed. I don't agree with alcohol, doesn't mean I hate those who drink.


----------



## aob1013

It really wouldn't bother me if someone's life was ruined because of something they legally shouldn't be doing :shrug:


----------



## xbabybumpx

funny you said its legal in canada,beacuse another poster on here from canada said it was ILLEGAL


----------



## BlackBerry25

Just like people who drink aren't necessarily all alcoholics or drinking and taking care of their children, the same can be applied to people who smoke. To my family, alcohol is the same as drinking poison. It once was illegal too. I think views will change, and have changed a lot in Canada for instance, regarding weed, over the upcoming years.


----------



## xbabybumpx

BlackBerry25 said:


> Just like people who drink aren't necessarily all alcoholics or drinking and taking care of their children, the same can be applied to people who smoke. To my family, alcohol is the same as drinking poison. It once was illegal too. I think views will change, and have changed a lot in Canada for instance, regarding weed, over the upcoming years.

personally i hate drunk people. I hate how it changes people into someone else:nope:


----------



## Tiff

They decriminalized marijuana in Canada. That doesn't mean its okay to smoke it, or buy it. If you are caught doing either then it is against the law. The only thing I *think* is okay is you are allowed to have a certain amount on your "person". Anything more than the amount and you are considered possession with intent to traffic.

Canada also endorses Medicinal Marijuana use, but you have to go through a panel of doctors, are only legally allowed to buy it from Government supplies and if you are caught smoking it out in public without your user card you are in huge trouble.


----------



## JASMAK

If you live in NB, it is not legal to smoke pot (as everywhere else in Canada). They may not charge you if it is under I think 30g, but it is still illegal. They will confiscate it, and I think there is potential to charge you. Also, if you are high on weed, and driving, that is considered "impared" driving and that could wind you up in jail if it is related to an accident where a death is involved, or serious injury.


----------



## Jchihuahua

I was all psyched up to go round to speak to him after work today, he is a nice enough guy most of the time, but he was sitting out the front with about 8 other blokes drinking a can of special brew so I decided it wasn't the best time :(. I own my house which is a lovely house but on a rough estate so I could complain to the housing association who own his house I guess. I wouldn't call the police as I don't feel that he deserves that and also it would make our lives harder. I never really intended on getting into the rights or wrongs of cannabis I just wanted to know if the smell contained fumes that could hurt my little girl, make her stoned or whatever. The smell is gone now so I just hope it was a one off.


----------



## BlackBerry25

I hate drunk people too. You can drink a glass of wine with dinner and not be drunk, and you can smoke a joint and not be stoned. I don't think she is saying her OH is sitting around with a bong on the coffee table, getting high every night.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I'm an awesome drunk :haha: but I have never smoked, nor wanted to smoke weed. I've been offered it plenty of times. I don't know why, maybe because I don't know how I'll react with it. If someone wants to smoke weed then as long as they aren't bothering me with it then I don't care. But if I could smell it from next door or whatever it would piss me off. Same as if I could always smell fag smoke. What people do in their own time is up to them but I don't want it up there in my face while they do it


----------



## Faerie

Jchihuahua said:


> I was all psyched up to go round to speak to him after work today, he is a nice enough guy most of the time, but he was sitting out the front with about 8 other blokes drinking a can of special brew so I decided it wasn't the best time :(. I own my house which is a lovely house but on a rough estate so I could complain to the housing association who own his house I guess. I wouldn't call the police as I don't feel that he deserves that and also it would make our lives harder. I never really intended on getting into the rights or wrongs of cannabis I just wanted to know if the smell contained fumes that could hurt my little girl, make her stoned or whatever. The smell is gone now so I just hope it was a one off.

:hugs:

When I lived in the UK the smell of weed would come in from our neighbours whenever they had parties, which was most weekends. It would be pretty strong in our room. I would be just as peed off if the smell was cigarette smoke, I know that at that distance it's not going to do harm but it's disgusting in my home when I don't smoke.

A neighbour opposite us here in France used to light up his joint as he left his front door in the communal corridor, so if I happened to leave at the same time I and Sofia would get a cloud. He was cool when I explained to him I would like him to wait until he exited the door.


----------



## xbabybumpx

Jchihuahua said:


> I was all psyched up to go round to speak to him after work today, he is a nice enough guy most of the time, but he was sitting out the front with about 8 other blokes drinking a can of special brew so I decided it wasn't the best time :(. I own my house which is a lovely house but on a rough estate so I could complain to the housing association who own his house I guess. I wouldn't call the police as I don't feel that he deserves that and also it would make our lives harder. I never really intended on getting into the rights or wrongs of cannabis I just wanted to know if the smell contained fumes that could hurt my little girl, make her stoned or whatever. The smell is gone now so I just hope it was a one off.[/QUOTE
> 
> Special brew? Whats that? Lol xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

I think you should be able to be comfortable in your own home and you have every right to speak with him and - am pretty positive he will understand. :)


----------



## Jchihuahua

Special brew is very, very strong lager. Its yucky :lol:!


----------



## xbabybumpx

Jchihuahua said:


> Special brew is very, very strong lager. Its yucky :lol:!

they sound like fab neighbours:haha: xxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I've read only some of the replies since I last posted on here and can't believe how some people try to justify smoking weed??

Taking you're child to a wedding where people are drinking is completely different to a child having to breath in someone else's weed smoke!!! Unless there's now a toxin in alcohol that lets itself into the air and down innocent children's throats???


----------



## Jchihuahua

xbabybumpx said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> Special brew is very, very strong lager. Its yucky :lol:!
> 
> they sound like fab neighbours:haha: xxxClick to expand...

They don't work and drink cans of lager pretty much all day but they have always been friendly and decent enough to us. All my other neighbours have reported them for loud music and various other things but we never have fallen out with them. I just hope the weed thing doesn't become a regular thing that's all :(.


----------



## Eve

Jchihuahua said:


> I was all psyched up to go round to speak to him after work today, he is a nice enough guy most of the time, but he was sitting out the front with about 8 other blokes drinking a can of special brew so I decided it wasn't the best time :(. I own my house which is a lovely house but on a rough estate so I could complain to the housing association who own his house I guess. I wouldn't call the police as I don't feel that he deserves that and also it would make our lives harder. I never really intended on getting into the rights or wrongs of cannabis I just wanted to know if the smell contained fumes that could hurt my little girl, make her stoned or whatever. The smell is gone now so I just hope it was a one off.

:hugs: Hopefully it won't happen again... Maybe next time you see him alone or whatever you could talk to him. If it happens again and disrupts you outside in your yard or inside your home I would maybe call the housing association who may own his house and speak to them. I know my OH wouldn't want to bother someone else when he smokes outside, maybe this man is the same? I hope so anyways... glad the smell is gone and you don't have to worry anymore :)


----------



## xbabybumpx

Jchihuahua said:


> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> Special brew is very, very strong lager. Its yucky :lol:!
> 
> they sound like fab neighbours:haha: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> They don't work and drink cans of lager pretty much all day but they have always been friendly and decent enough to us. All my other neighbours have reported them for loud music and various other things but we never have fallen out with them. I just hope the weed thing doesn't become a regular thing that's all :(.Click to expand...

yuk. id hate to live next to people like that. they sound like my worst nightmare xx


----------



## Janiepops

RainbowDrop_x said:


> I've read only some of the replies since I last posted on here and can't believe how some people try to justify smoking weed??
> 
> Taking you're child to a wedding where people are drinking is completely different to a child having to breath in someone else's weed smoke!!! Unless there's now a toxin in alcohol that lets itself into the air and down innocent children's throats???

LOL. :rofl: I never said anything about breathing in smoke, I was talking about exposing them to the effects of it. It's ok to sit a child in a room full of drunk people, but not ok a room full of stoned people? I wouldn't do either, but was just asking how one is ok but not the other :dohh:

ANYWAYS.....sheesh.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Janiepops said:


> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> I've read only some of the replies since I last posted on here and can't believe how some people try to justify smoking weed??
> 
> Taking you're child to a wedding where people are drinking is completely different to a child having to breath in someone else's weed smoke!!! Unless there's now a toxin in alcohol that lets itself into the air and down innocent children's throats???
> 
> LOL. :rofl: I never said anything about breathing in smoke, I was talking about exposing them to the effects of it. It's ok to sit a child in a room full of drunk people, but not ok a room full of stoned people? I wouldn't do either, but was just asking how one is ok but not the other :dohh:
> 
> ANYWAYS.....sheesh.Click to expand...

But it's two completely different things though isn't it.. Alcohol has long term effects on people that drink it not on the people that are around the drinkers. Smoking (be it cannabis OR cigarettes) has more of an effect on people AROUND them...It's called PASSIVE smoking :thumbup:


----------



## Janiepops

RainbowDrop_x said:


> Janiepops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> I've read only some of the replies since I last posted on here and can't believe how some people try to justify smoking weed??
> 
> Taking you're child to a wedding where people are drinking is completely different to a child having to breath in someone else's weed smoke!!! Unless there's now a toxin in alcohol that lets itself into the air and down innocent children's throats???
> 
> LOL. :rofl: I never said anything about breathing in smoke, I was talking about exposing them to the effects of it. It's ok to sit a child in a room full of drunk people, but not ok a room full of stoned people? I wouldn't do either, but was just asking how one is ok but not the other :dohh:
> 
> ANYWAYS.....sheesh.Click to expand...
> 
> But it's two completely different things though isn't it.. Alcohol has long term effects on people that drink it not on the people that are around the drinkers. Smoking (be it cannabis OR cigarettes) has more of an effect on people AROUND them...It's called PASSIVE smoking :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hmmmm.....so someone who is drunk and punches someone else isn't affecting them?? I never said anything about smoking it in their presence do not twist my words and don't bloody patronise me I know about passive smoking and what it does to people!

I wish I hadn't got involved in this it's pathetic now lol.


----------



## Bingles

I have just read all throught this thread and I have to say I pretty much agree with babybump. The op did the right thing moving her lo but why in gods name should she have had too. Her lil one had every right to be put in her cot and have a nice sleep. The morons next door smoking weed were breaking the law and they should be the ones punished.


----------



## Little_Roo

Lmao at this thread!!! It's reminds me of being in a school play ground!!!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Janiepops said:


> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janiepops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> I've read only some of the replies since I last posted on here and can't believe how some people try to justify smoking weed??
> 
> Taking you're child to a wedding where people are drinking is completely different to a child having to breath in someone else's weed smoke!!! Unless there's now a toxin in alcohol that lets itself into the air and down innocent children's throats???
> 
> LOL. :rofl: I never said anything about breathing in smoke, I was talking about exposing them to the effects of it. It's ok to sit a child in a room full of drunk people, but not ok a room full of stoned people? I wouldn't do either, but was just asking how one is ok but not the other :dohh:
> 
> ANYWAYS.....sheesh.Click to expand...
> 
> But it's two completely different things though isn't it.. Alcohol has long term effects on people that drink it not on the people that are around the drinkers. Smoking (be it cannabis OR cigarettes) has more of an effect on people AROUND them...It's called PASSIVE smoking :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm.....so someone who is drunk and punches someone else isn't affecting them?? I never said anything about smoking it in their presence do not twist my words and don't bloody patronise me I know about passive smoking and what it does to people!
> 
> I wish I hadn't got involved in this it's pathetic now lol.Click to expand...

I'm not trying to patronize. And not EVERY person who is drunk punches someone in the face so I'm not too sure what you're hang up with this is tbh:shrug:


----------



## Janiepops

No hang up I was just putting across my opinion on the matter but thats not allowed if the usual suspects don't agree with it. I don't smoke weed, I agree with people using it for medicinal purposes, I think alcohol should be banned and think it's much worse than cannabis. Now i'm away to bed my heads killing after this!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Janiepops said:


> No hang up I was just putting across my opinion on the matter but thats not allowed if the usual suspects don't agree with it. I don't smoke weed, I agree with people using it for medicinal purposes, I think alcohol should be banned and think it's much worse than cannabis. Now i'm away to bed my heads killing after this!


Oh so one person is allowed their opinion so long as someone doesn't question it or disagree with it..Hmmmm ok.

Night night :wave:


----------



## xbabybumpx

personally i love a good debate. i see this as a debate rather then an argument. wouldint life be boring if we all had the same views. although i do wish everyone had the same view on the drugs lark lol xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

It does my family absolutely no harm, so why would I have a problem with it?


----------



## xbabybumpx

Bingles said:


> I have just read all throught this thread and I have to say I pretty much agree with babybump. The op did the right thing moving her lo but why in gods name should she have had too. Her lil one had every right to be put in her cot and have a nice sleep. The morons next door smoking weed were breaking the law and they should be the ones punished.

thank you:kiss: i love that pic of jessica in your avater(sp?) she is gorgeous! xxxx


----------



## Feltzy

xbabybumpx said:


> Feltzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I know not everyone believe marijuana can be a good thing for some people, even though scientific studies show it can be very helpful in treating certain symptoms. I know lots of people wouldn't ever do it, and think it's bad. I know and understand that, it just bothers me when I feel like my OH is being judged by one small thing he does which doesn't and isn't hurting anyone...
> 
> It doesn't matter what others think hun, alcohol and tobacco are WAY more dangerous than marijuana but plenty of people take these drugs without any judgement.Click to expand...
> 
> Dont worry, her oh smokes cigs too!Click to expand...

Sorry my point wasn't that people who smoke/drink should be judged (I drink and smoke cigarettes occasionally), just that a lot of people who smoke/drink will judge someone who smokes marijuana, when imo alcohol and tobacco are worse. I didn't get that point across very well lol. 

Some people may say 'because its illegal' but the only reason alcohol and tobacco aren't illegal is because the government earn so much money from them.


----------



## xbabybumpx

BlackBerry25 said:


> It does my family absolutely no harm, so why would I have a problem with it?

is this the same family that think drink is poison? how can they think drink is poison if they smoke weed:haha:


----------



## xbabybumpx

Feltzy said:


> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feltzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I know not everyone believe marijuana can be a good thing for some people, even though scientific studies show it can be very helpful in treating certain symptoms. I know lots of people wouldn't ever do it, and think it's bad. I know and understand that, it just bothers me when I feel like my OH is being judged by one small thing he does which doesn't and isn't hurting anyone...
> 
> It doesn't matter what others think hun, alcohol and tobacco are WAY more dangerous than marijuana but plenty of people take these drugs without any judgement.Click to expand...
> 
> Dont worry, her oh smokes cigs too!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry my point wasn't that people who smoke/drink should be judged (I drink and smoke cigarettes occasionally), just that a lot of people who smoke/drink will judge someone who smokes marijuana, when imo alcohol and tobacco are worse. I didn't get that point across very well lol.
> 
> Some people may say 'because its illegal' but the only reason alcohol and tobacco aren't illegal is because the government earn so much money from them.Click to expand...

im sure if they goverment could make tax off weed they would make it legal because they are greedy b*stards:haha:


----------



## Bingles

xbabybumpx said:


> Bingles said:
> 
> 
> I have just read all throught this thread and I have to say I pretty much agree with babybump. The op did the right thing moving her lo but why in gods name should she have had too. Her lil one had every right to be put in her cot and have a nice sleep. The morons next door smoking weed were breaking the law and they should be the ones punished.
> 
> thank you:kiss: i love that pic of jessica in your avater(sp?) she is gorgeous! xxxxClick to expand...

Thankyou :thumbup: I just hate drugs and really cannot understand why people don't have a problem with them. The world would be a far better place without them and I will be drilling that into Jessica as she gets older I don't want her anywhere near them.


----------



## aliss

Hmm. A couple things about marihuana:

1. Unless you've grown & cultivated it yourself, you can't even say it is pure marihuana. Most stuff sold on the street is NOT, only medicinal is. A lot of marihuana is laced with a variety of substances, it is very common. You may think you know your dealer, but that stuff is usually passed through about 3-4 people before you get it. At least.

2. Breathing in smoke - any smoke - is not good for the lungs. This is a rather obvious point. If you or your OH like to smoke it, whatever, you are an adult and you are making the choice. I'm not sure why people would not be bothered that a mother would be upset that there is a lingering odor of marihuana in their child's bedroom. People have the right to not have illegal and harmful (smoke is harmful) substances in their own child's bedroom.

I didn't sift through all the posts, but I see the OP was going to speak to them. Good idea, I think. I'm sure they will be reasonable as a lot of marihuana users don't seem to realize how strong the odor can be and how much it can travel.

This is actually a common complaint at my job (I work in a police department too), and yes while it is illegal (although I could personally care less what people do on their own time), I think this mother has a right to not have her child exposed to a harmful illegal substance in her own home. Smoke pot, whatever, but do have consideration for your neighbours.

I'm not sure why someone would think that inhaling a substance into your lungs is not harmful. If you didn't grow it and cultivate it, you don't know what's in it. Even if it is pure for medicinal purposes, smoke is still harmful - medicinal purposes are for people whose illness (cancer, etc) is more severe than the risk from inhaling smoke. It's still harmful to them too - but it's a cost/benefit issue. If you choose to do it recreationally, that's your choice to make (after all, cigarettes and alcohol are not good for you either but all things in moderation I suppose), don't try and sugarcoat that it has no harmful properties. It does. You just decide what is reasonable for you or what isn't.


----------



## xbabybumpx

Bingles said:


> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingles said:
> 
> 
> I have just read all throught this thread and I have to say I pretty much agree with babybump. The op did the right thing moving her lo but why in gods name should she have had too. Her lil one had every right to be put in her cot and have a nice sleep. The morons next door smoking weed were breaking the law and they should be the ones punished.
> 
> thank you:kiss: i love that pic of jessica in your avater(sp?) she is gorgeous! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou :thumbup: I just hate drugs and really cannot understand why people don't have a problem with them. The world would be a far better place without them and I will be drilling that into Jessica as she gets older I don't want her anywhere near them.Click to expand...

my views exactly. it scares me to think im bringing my child up in a world where smoking weed is ok.Because in my eyes it is not:nope: xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

aliss said:


> Hmm. A couple things about marihuana:
> 
> 1. Unless you've grown & cultivated it yourself, you can't even say it is pure marihuana. Most stuff sold on the street is NOT, only medicinal is. A lot of marihuana is laced with a variety of substances, it is very common. You may think you know your dealer, but that stuff is usually passed through about 3-4 people before you get it. At least.
> 
> 2. Breathing in smoke - any smoke - is not good for the lungs. This is a rather obvious point. If you or your OH like to smoke it, whatever, you are an adult and you are making the choice. I'm not sure why people would not be bothered that a mother would be upset that there is a lingering odor of marihuana in their child's bedroom. People have the right to not have illegal and harmful (smoke is harmful) substances in their own child's bedroom.
> 
> I didn't sift through all the posts, but I see the OP was going to speak to them. Good idea, I think. I'm sure they will be reasonable as a lot of marihuana users don't seem to realize how strong the odor can be and how much it can travel.
> 
> This is actually a common complaint at my job (I work in a police department too), and yes while it is illegal (although I could personally care less what people do on their own time), I think this mother has a right to not have her child exposed to a harmful illegal substance in her own home. Smoke pot, whatever, but do have consideration for your neighbours.
> 
> I'm not sure why someone would think that inhaling a substance into your lungs is not harmful. If you didn't grow it and cultivate it, you don't know what's in it. Even if it is pure for medicinal purposes, smoke is still harmful - medicinal purposes are for people whose illness (cancer, etc) is more severe than the risk from inhaling smoke. It's still harmful to them too - but it's a cost/benefit issue. If you choose to do it recreationally, that's your choice to make (after all, cigarettes and alcohol are not good for you either but all things in moderation I suppose), don't try and sugarcoat that it has no harmful properties. It does. You just decide what is reasonable for you or what isn't.

:thumbup:


----------



## xbabybumpx

aliss said:


> Hmm. A couple things about marihuana:
> 
> 1. Unless you've grown & cultivated it yourself, you can't even say it is pure marihuana. Most stuff sold on the street is NOT, only medicinal is. A lot of marihuana is laced with a variety of substances, it is very common. You may think you know your dealer, but that stuff is usually passed through about 3-4 people before you get it. At least.
> 
> 2. Breathing in smoke - any smoke - is not good for the lungs. This is a rather obvious point. If you or your OH like to smoke it, whatever, you are an adult and you are making the choice. I'm not sure why people would not be bothered that a mother would be upset that there is a lingering odor of marihuana in their child's bedroom. People have the right to not have illegal and harmful (smoke is harmful) substances in their own child's bedroom.
> 
> I didn't sift through all the posts, but I see the OP was going to speak to them. Good idea, I think. I'm sure they will be reasonable as a lot of marihuana users don't seem to realize how strong the odor can be and how much it can travel.
> 
> This is actually a common complaint at my job (I work in a police department too), and yes while it is illegal (although I could personally care less what people do on their own time), I think this mother has a right to not have her child exposed to a harmful illegal substance in her own home. Smoke pot, whatever, but do have consideration for your neighbours.
> 
> I'm not sure why someone would think that inhaling a substance into your lungs is not harmful. If you didn't grow it and cultivate it, you don't know what's in it. Even if it is pure for medicinal purposes, smoke is still harmful - medicinal purposes are for people whose illness (cancer, etc) is more severe than the risk from inhaling smoke. It's still harmful to them too - but it's a cost/benefit issue. If you choose to do it recreationally, that's your choice to make (after all, cigarettes and alcohol are not good for you either but all things in moderation I suppose), don't try and sugarcoat that it has no harmful properties. It does. You just decide what is reasonable for you or what isn't.

well put. very informative:thumbup:


----------



## Feltzy

xbabybumpx said:


> Feltzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feltzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> I know not everyone believe marijuana can be a good thing for some people, even though scientific studies show it can be very helpful in treating certain symptoms. I know lots of people wouldn't ever do it, and think it's bad. I know and understand that, it just bothers me when I feel like my OH is being judged by one small thing he does which doesn't and isn't hurting anyone...
> 
> It doesn't matter what others think hun, alcohol and tobacco are WAY more dangerous than marijuana but plenty of people take these drugs without any judgement.Click to expand...
> 
> Dont worry, her oh smokes cigs too!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry my point wasn't that people who smoke/drink should be judged (I drink and smoke cigarettes occasionally), just that a lot of people who smoke/drink will judge someone who smokes marijuana, when imo alcohol and tobacco are worse. I didn't get that point across very well lol.
> 
> Some people may say 'because its illegal' but the only reason alcohol and tobacco aren't illegal is because the government earn so much money from them.Click to expand...
> 
> im sure if they goverment could make tax off weed they would make it legal because they are greedy b*stards:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah they probably would lol!


----------



## aliss

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> aob1013 said:
> 
> 
> Backed up by studies or not it's illegal and tbh i think you will find most people would judge your OH for it, myself included as i find drugs just vile ... and i am not sure how you allow drugs to be around your kids (i don't mean drugs lying about, i mean your OH doing it, how it affects people, and that they monry he spends on drugs could be better spent elsewhere, like say on your childrens toys, school stuff etc, you get my drift)
> 
> I am just genuinely lost that some people think it's ok ............. it's scary
> 
> It isn't illegal where I am, first of all and there isn't many people who judge my OH here in real life as they get to know him for who he is (something that isn't done much anymore) and he doesn't announce it to everyone he meets...Click to expand...

?? Are you saying that marihuana is not illegal in New Brunswick? It certainly is... check the CDSA (Controlled Drugs & Substances Act), section 4. Is it enforced? Not too often (personal possession and being under the influence, unless while driving), but it is still illegal.

Hell, if it ain't legal here in Vancouver, it ain't legal on the East coast! LOL! Over here, small amounts (personal possession) is almost always seized for destruction without charge, but that doesn't mean that the actual criminal offense doesn't exist and can be forwarded to court.


----------



## Bingles

xbabybumpx said:


> Bingles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingles said:
> 
> 
> I have just read all throught this thread and I have to say I pretty much agree with babybump. The op did the right thing moving her lo but why in gods name should she have had too. Her lil one had every right to be put in her cot and have a nice sleep. The morons next door smoking weed were breaking the law and they should be the ones punished.
> 
> thank you:kiss: i love that pic of jessica in your avater(sp?) she is gorgeous! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou :thumbup: I just hate drugs and really cannot understand why people don't have a problem with them. The world would be a far better place without them and I will be drilling that into Jessica as she gets older I don't want her anywhere near them.Click to expand...
> 
> my views exactly. it scares me to think im bringing my child up in a world where smoking weed is ok.Because in my eyes it is not:nope: xxClick to expand...

yep drugs are illegal for a reason. I dated a fella in College who was lovely he smoked the odd joint and over time he turned into the biggest W***** paranoid idiot all down to the drugs I swore Id never go with anyone again doing drugs


----------



## Bingles

aliss said:


> Hmm. A couple things about marihuana:
> 
> 1. Unless you've grown & cultivated it yourself, you can't even say it is pure marihuana. Most stuff sold on the street is NOT, only medicinal is. A lot of marihuana is laced with a variety of substances, it is very common. You may think you know your dealer, but that stuff is usually passed through about 3-4 people before you get it. At least.
> 
> 2. Breathing in smoke - any smoke - is not good for the lungs. This is a rather obvious point. If you or your OH like to smoke it, whatever, you are an adult and you are making the choice. I'm not sure why people would not be bothered that a mother would be upset that there is a lingering odor of marihuana in their child's bedroom. People have the right to not have illegal and harmful (smoke is harmful) substances in their own child's bedroom.
> 
> I didn't sift through all the posts, but I see the OP was going to speak to them. Good idea, I think. I'm sure they will be reasonable as a lot of marihuana users don't seem to realize how strong the odor can be and how much it can travel.
> 
> This is actually a common complaint at my job (I work in a police department too), and yes while it is illegal (although I could personally care less what people do on their own time), I think this mother has a right to not have her child exposed to a harmful illegal substance in her own home. Smoke pot, whatever, but do have consideration for your neighbours.
> 
> I'm not sure why someone would think that inhaling a substance into your lungs is not harmful. If you didn't grow it and cultivate it, you don't know what's in it. Even if it is pure for medicinal purposes, smoke is still harmful - medicinal purposes are for people whose illness (cancer, etc) is more severe than the risk from inhaling smoke. It's still harmful to them too - but it's a cost/benefit issue. If you choose to do it recreationally, that's your choice to make (after all, cigarettes and alcohol are not good for you either but all things in moderation I suppose), don't try and sugarcoat that it has no harmful properties. It does. You just decide what is reasonable for you or what isn't.

:flower::thumbup: Good post


----------



## suzanne108

xbabybumpx said:


> Bingles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingles said:
> 
> 
> I have just read all throught this thread and I have to say I pretty much agree with babybump. The op did the right thing moving her lo but why in gods name should she have had too. Her lil one had every right to be put in her cot and have a nice sleep. The morons next door smoking weed were breaking the law and they should be the ones punished.
> 
> thank you:kiss: i love that pic of jessica in your avater(sp?) she is gorgeous! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou :thumbup: I just hate drugs and really cannot understand why people don't have a problem with them. The world would be a far better place without them and I will be drilling that into Jessica as she gets older I don't want her anywhere near them.Click to expand...
> 
> my views exactly. it scares me to think im bringing my child up in a world where smoking weed is ok.Because in my eyes it is not:nope: xxClick to expand...

Ditto :thumbup:

Same goes for drinking alcohol & smoking. I would be ecstatic if all three were made illegal. X


----------



## BlackBerry25

Well, a huge percentage of Canadians smoke weed, and I think the whole "arguement" started with someone saying all pot smokers are low life thugs, which is not true. A lot are just every day WORKING people. And for not raising a kid around drugs...impossible, unless you live on some private island. I come across a smoker every time I go outside. 

No one has said it is ok to smoke near a child, pot smoke or tobacco smoke.


----------



## xbabybumpx

suzanne108 said:


> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingles said:
> 
> 
> I have just read all throught this thread and I have to say I pretty much agree with babybump. The op did the right thing moving her lo but why in gods name should she have had too. Her lil one had every right to be put in her cot and have a nice sleep. The morons next door smoking weed were breaking the law and they should be the ones punished.
> 
> thank you:kiss: i love that pic of jessica in your avater(sp?) she is gorgeous! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou :thumbup: I just hate drugs and really cannot understand why people don't have a problem with them. The world would be a far better place without them and I will be drilling that into Jessica as she gets older I don't want her anywhere near them.Click to expand...
> 
> my views exactly. it scares me to think im bringing my child up in a world where smoking weed is ok.Because in my eyes it is not:nope: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ditto :thumbup:
> 
> Same goes for drinking alcohol & smoking. I would be ecstatic if all three were made illegal. XClick to expand...

to be fair if they made cigs illegal there would be alot of murders going on lol xxx


----------



## aliss

BlackBerry25 said:


> Well, a huge percentage of Canadians smoke weed, and I think the whole "arguement" started with someone saying all pot smokers are low life thugs, which is not true. A lot are just every day WORKING people. And for not raising a kid around drugs...impossible, unless you live on some private island. I come across a smoker every time I go outside.
> 
> No one has said it is ok to smoke near a child, pot smoke or tobacco smoke.

Well.. I dunno if it's a huge percentage, but I'm sure it is a larger percentage than other countries proportionally.

But yes, you are correct that a lot of normal everyday working people smoke pot. I have seen it plenty of times at my work. A lot of "average joes" sit down and smoke a joint once in a while on the weekend. They just don't do it in front of others or let it linger into their neighbour's condo! And TBH, the police really don't care in the grand scheme of things - that I can promise cause it's actually one of our lowest priority calls, LOL.

People would be surprised what their normal average neighbours do :)


----------



## xbabybumpx

BlackBerry25 said:


> Well, a huge percentage of Canadians smoke weed, and I think the whole "arguement" started with someone saying all pot smokers are low life thugs, which is not true. A lot are just every day WORKING people. And for not raising a kid around drugs...impossible, unless you live on some private island. I come across a smoker every time I go outside.
> 
> No one has said it is ok to smoke near a child, pot smoke or tobacco smoke.

im definetly not ever visiting canada then:thumbup: how is it immpossible to not raise a child around drugs? ive never come into contact with drugs,and i dont exactly live in notting hill:haha:


----------



## BlackBerry25

I am sure you have.

You have no bar in your town? No shop that sells cigarettes?


----------



## aob1013

BlackBerry25 said:


> Well, a huge percentage of Canadians smoke weed, and I think the whole "arguement" started with someone saying all pot *smokers are low life thugs*, which is not true. A lot are just every day WORKING people. And for not raising a kid around drugs...impossible, unless you live on some private island. I come across a smoker every time I go outside.
> 
> No one has said it is ok to smoke near a child, pot smoke or tobacco smoke.

Who said that?! That's really mean :nope:


----------



## Bingles

BlackBerry25 said:


> Well, a huge percentage of Canadians smoke weed, and I think the whole "arguement" started with someone saying all pot smokers are low life thugs, which is not true. A lot are just every day WORKING people. And for not raising a kid around drugs...impossible, unless you live on some private island. I come across a smoker every time I go outside.
> 
> No one has said it is ok to smoke near a child, pot smoke or tobacco smoke.

I have to say my OH has always been mad to visit Canada but that isnt going to happen now not with me and my lil one.

no there is no way I can keep her away from smokers walk out the front door and you will bump into a smoker but as for drugs I go out nearly everyday and never come into known contact of drugs, not saying some people dont have it in there pockets though. But as soon as she is old enough to understand and take in the information she will have it drumed into her that drugs are bad I will do whatever it takes.


----------



## xbabybumpx

BlackBerry25 said:


> I am sure you have.
> 
> You have no bar in your town? No shop that sells cigarettes?

you were on about weed not cigarettes. or at least that was my understanding


----------



## Eve

The Canadian medical association estimates that 1.5 million Canadians smoke marijuana recreationally. In 2004 14% of Canadians said they had used Cannibus within the last year. 

Source CBC News.


----------



## aliss

lol I hope people don't want to avoid Canada because of pot, it's like saying you won't go to Holland (if Holland was darn near the size of Russia) because of pot. Hehehe..... j/k


----------



## Eve

Canada is one of the best, safest places to be...


----------



## RinnaRoo

I smoke weed on an almost daily basis. Have for a few years now. 
Ive had no ill effects from it, and I can parent quite well. 

My dad, and my grandpa also smokes. My grandpa is on his way to 70, and barely looks it, no lung problems or anything. 

Also, my OH works full time, I make my photography money, and we live in a better home, with better stuff, and a full fridge and pantry. We're all bathed and clean, with clean clothes and a tank full of gas. Most early 20 year olds can even meet our level. We also NEVER smoke around our child. Its always way outside when hes down for a nap. 

Marijuana isnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be. 
The thugs and idiots that smoke have no control of themselves when they are sober, so it makes the high from weed seem bad to other people. 
I also have access to medical marijuana, and regular stuff from the streets. Its called mid grade marijuana. There is a big difference. Its not like people lace weed and sell it. Its more expensive for the dealer to put coke in the weed. He would be loosing money if the buyer didnt know about it. Weed smokers want weed. Not crack, or coke or whatever. Stuff from the medical store just has a jazzy name like Purple Kush, or Blueberry. Its grown indoors, under controlled environments. 
Its really not that big of a deal...


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> The Canadian medical association estimates that 1.5 million Canadians smoke marijuana recreationally. In 2004 14% of Canadians said they had used Cannibus within the last year.
> 
> Source CBC News.

I think the point someone made was that medicinal cannabis is purer then the guy round the corner selling it on the hush. Someone said that not in those words but correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Eve

We are peacekeepers, freedom lovers and a great country. We have great healthcare, awesome parental leave, lots of resources for people, and LOADS of people love to come to Canada! Canada Rocks with or without our easy going nature and our marijuana lol... It hasn't deterred people from coming yet :thumbup:


----------



## aliss

RainbowDrop_x said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> The Canadian medical association estimates that 1.5 million Canadians smoke marijuana recreationally. In 2004 14% of Canadians said they had used Cannibus within the last year.
> 
> Source CBC News.
> 
> I think the point someone made was that medicinal cannabis is purer then the guy round the corner selling it on the hush. Someone said that not in those words but correct me if I'm wrongClick to expand...

That was me. Yes, medicinal marihuana in Canada is regulated - grown and cultivated through licensed "horticulturalists" (hehe). That stuff is medical grade and while not "pure" (as in pure THC), it is not laced with the garbage that the stuff on the streets is laced with.

In my experience through seized marihuana (usually from teens at parks), street stuff is laced with:
cocaine
heroine
LSD
PCP
methamphetamine
bleach, draino, all that fun stuff
*Of course it isn't ALWAYS... in fact more likely it is just fine, but I don't care for that chance! Then again I would lose my job lol so I can't smoke it anyways..

Sold by your neighbourhood dial-a-doper. So adults, use it if you want, but be aware that this stuff might be inside it :)


----------



## aliss

Totally OT Rinna but I loooove that 2nd picture of Gabriel! I always smile when I see it!!


----------



## xbabybumpx

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> We are peacekeepers, freedom lovers and a great country. We have great healthcare, awesome parental leave, lots of resources for people, and LOADS of people love to come to Canada! Canada Rocks with or without our easy going nature and our marijuana lol... It hasn't deterred people from coming yet :thumbup:

im not suprised you are peacekeepers considering most of you are laid back from smoking pot. couldint resist it sorry


----------



## Eve

RinnaRoo said:


> I smoke weed on an almost daily basis. Have for a few years now.
> Ive had no ill effects from it, and I can parent quite well.
> 
> My dad, and my grandpa also smoke. My grandpa is on his way to 70, and barely looks it, no lung problems or anything.
> 
> Also, my OH works full time, I make my photography money, and we live in a better home, with better stuff, and a full fridge and pantry. We're all bathed and clean, with clean clothes and a tank full of gas. Most early 20 year olds can even meet our level. We also NEVER smoke around our child. Its always way outside when hes down for a nap.
> 
> Marijuana isnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be.
> The thugs and idiots that smoke have no control of themselves when they are sober, so it makes the high from weed seem bad to other people.
> Its really not that big of a deal...

:thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## xbabybumpx

RinnaRoo said:


> I smoke weed on an almost daily basis. Have for a few years now.
> Ive had no ill effects from it, and I can parent quite well.
> 
> My dad, and my grandpa also smoke. My grandpa is on his way to 70, and barely looks it, no lung problems or anything.
> 
> Also, my OH works full time, I make my photography money, and we live in a better home, with better stuff, and a full fridge and pantry. We're all bathed and clean, with clean clothes and a tank full of gas. Most early 20 year olds can even meet our level. We also NEVER smoke around our child. Its always way outside when hes down for a nap.
> 
> Marijuana isnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be.
> The thugs and idiots that smoke have no control of themselves when they are sober, so it makes the high from weed seem bad to other people.
> Its really not that big of a deal...

wtf?!! do you not think you smoke weed because your dad and grandpa do? in that case theres a big chance of your lo growing up and smoking weed. how do you feel about that?


----------



## xbabybumpx

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> RinnaRoo said:
> 
> 
> I smoke weed on an almost daily basis. Have for a few years now.
> Ive had no ill effects from it, and I can parent quite well.
> 
> My dad, and my grandpa also smoke. My grandpa is on his way to 70, and barely looks it, no lung problems or anything.
> 
> Also, my OH works full time, I make my photography money, and we live in a better home, with better stuff, and a full fridge and pantry. We're all bathed and clean, with clean clothes and a tank full of gas. Most early 20 year olds can even meet our level. We also NEVER smoke around our child. Its always way outside when hes down for a nap.
> 
> Marijuana isnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be.
> The thugs and idiots that smoke have no control of themselves when they are sober, so it makes the high from weed seem bad to other people.
> Its really not that big of a deal...
> 
> :thumbup: Thank you.Click to expand...

your thanking someone for saying weed is well and truely ok to smoke? wtf has this world come too?!!


----------



## Eve

xbabybumpx said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> We are peacekeepers, freedom lovers and a great country. We have great healthcare, awesome parental leave, lots of resources for people, and LOADS of people love to come to Canada! Canada Rocks with or without our easy going nature and our marijuana lol... It hasn't deterred people from coming yet :thumbup:
> 
> im not suprised you are peacekeepers considering most of you are laid back from smoking pot. couldint resist it sorryClick to expand...

Maybe :winkwink: but I would much rather peace, love, and acceptance than war, fighting and conformity :thumbup: Again... I do not smoke it, but I think it's fine in moderation and used responsibly.


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> RinnaRoo said:
> 
> 
> I smoke weed on an almost daily basis. Have for a few years now.
> Ive had no ill effects from it, and I can parent quite well.
> 
> My dad, and my grandpa also smoke. My grandpa is on his way to 70, and barely looks it, no lung problems or anything.
> 
> Also, my OH works full time, I make my photography money, and we live in a better home, with better stuff, and a full fridge and pantry. We're all bathed and clean, with clean clothes and a tank full of gas. Most early 20 year olds can even meet our level. We also NEVER smoke around our child. Its always way outside when hes down for a nap.
> 
> Marijuana isnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be.
> The thugs and idiots that smoke have no control of themselves when they are sober, so it makes the high from weed seem bad to other people.
> Its really not that big of a deal...
> 
> :thumbup: Thank you.Click to expand...

i dont get the thanks either - your thanking someone for saying them and most of their family use drugs daily?.. Eh?:shrug: i don't get it...

sorry if misinterpreted but thats how it seems..


----------



## polo_princess

Each to their own, i personally think its a waste of money above all else :lol:

OP, i think you have every right to be concerned, and i would still bring it up with your neighbour next time you see them hun :)


----------



## Eve

xbabybumpx said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RinnaRoo said:
> 
> 
> I smoke weed on an almost daily basis. Have for a few years now.
> Ive had no ill effects from it, and I can parent quite well.
> 
> My dad, and my grandpa also smoke. My grandpa is on his way to 70, and barely looks it, no lung problems or anything.
> 
> Also, my OH works full time, I make my photography money, and we live in a better home, with better stuff, and a full fridge and pantry. We're all bathed and clean, with clean clothes and a tank full of gas. Most early 20 year olds can even meet our level. We also NEVER smoke around our child. Its always way outside when hes down for a nap.
> 
> Marijuana isnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be.
> The thugs and idiots that smoke have no control of themselves when they are sober, so it makes the high from weed seem bad to other people.
> Its really not that big of a deal...
> 
> :thumbup: Thank you.Click to expand...
> 
> your thanking someone for saying weed is well and truely ok to smoke? wtf has this world come too?!!Click to expand...

 I thanked her for her honesty, I do not see anything wrong with that... You are such a rude person... going through your other posts, I'm not the only person who thinks so... I'm trying to be nice about things and here you come making yet another rude comment towards me... :nope:


----------



## Janidog

RinnaRoo said:


> I smoke weed on an almost daily basis. Have for a few years now.
> Ive had no ill effects from it, and I can parent quite well.
> 
> My dad, and my grandpa also smokes. My grandpa is on his way to 70, and barely looks it, no lung problems or anything.
> 
> Also, my OH works full time, I make my photography money, and we live in a better home, with better stuff, and a full fridge and pantry. We're all bathed and clean, with clean clothes and a tank full of gas. Most early 20 year olds can even meet our level. We also NEVER smoke around our child. Its always way outside when hes down for a nap.
> 
> Marijuana isnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be.
> The thugs and idiots that smoke have no control of themselves when they are sober, so it makes the high from weed seem bad to other people.
> I also have access to medical marijuana, and regular stuff from the streets. Its called mid grade marijuana. There is a big difference. Its not like people lace weed and sell it. Its more expensive for the dealer to put coke in the weed. He would be loosing money if the buyer didnt know about it. Weed smokers want weed. Not crack, or coke or whatever. Stuff from the medical store just has a jazzy name like Purple Kush, or Blueberry. Its grown indoors, under controlled environments.
> Its really not that big of a deal...

Was your HV supportive of your drug habit????


----------



## xbabybumpx

polo_princess said:


> Each to their own, i personally think its a waste of money above all else :lol:
> 
> OP, i think you have every right to be concerned, and i would still bring it up with your neighbour next time you see them hun :)

what you on about,your always high on pot:haha: xx


----------



## Eve

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RinnaRoo said:
> 
> 
> I smoke weed on an almost daily basis. Have for a few years now.
> Ive had no ill effects from it, and I can parent quite well.
> 
> My dad, and my grandpa also smoke. My grandpa is on his way to 70, and barely looks it, no lung problems or anything.
> 
> Also, my OH works full time, I make my photography money, and we live in a better home, with better stuff, and a full fridge and pantry. We're all bathed and clean, with clean clothes and a tank full of gas. Most early 20 year olds can even meet our level. We also NEVER smoke around our child. Its always way outside when hes down for a nap.
> 
> Marijuana isnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be.
> The thugs and idiots that smoke have no control of themselves when they are sober, so it makes the high from weed seem bad to other people.
> Its really not that big of a deal...
> 
> :thumbup: Thank you.Click to expand...
> 
> i dont get the thanks either - your thanking someone for saying them and most of their family use drugs daily?.. Eh?:shrug: i don't get it...
> 
> sorry if misinterpreted but thats how it seems..Click to expand...

 Again, I was thanking her for her honesty. I thought we are supposed to be nice and accepting of others? I'm not saying she should use it, or that it's a great idea, but I will not judge her, nor badmouth her on here or anywhere for her choices...


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> Blue_bumpkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RinnaRoo said:
> 
> 
> I smoke weed on an almost daily basis. Have for a few years now.
> Ive had no ill effects from it, and I can parent quite well.
> 
> My dad, and my grandpa also smoke. My grandpa is on his way to 70, and barely looks it, no lung problems or anything.
> 
> Also, my OH works full time, I make my photography money, and we live in a better home, with better stuff, and a full fridge and pantry. We're all bathed and clean, with clean clothes and a tank full of gas. Most early 20 year olds can even meet our level. We also NEVER smoke around our child. Its always way outside when hes down for a nap.
> 
> Marijuana isnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be.
> The thugs and idiots that smoke have no control of themselves when they are sober, so it makes the high from weed seem bad to other people.
> Its really not that big of a deal...
> 
> :thumbup: Thank you.Click to expand...
> 
> i dont get the thanks either - your thanking someone for saying them and most of their family use drugs daily?.. Eh?:shrug: i don't get it...
> 
> sorry if misinterpreted but thats how it seems..Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I was thanking her for her honesty. I thought we are supposed to be nice and accepting of others? I'm not saying she should use it, or that it's a great idea, but I will not judge her, nor badmouth her on here or anywhere for her choices...Click to expand...

Well in that case I did misinterpret and I apologise :flower:


----------



## jojo2605

xbabybumpx said:


> RinnaRoo said:
> 
> 
> I smoke weed on an almost daily basis. Have for a few years now.
> Ive had no ill effects from it, and I can parent quite well.
> 
> My dad, and my grandpa also smoke. My grandpa is on his way to 70, and barely looks it, no lung problems or anything.
> 
> Also, my OH works full time, I make my photography money, and we live in a better home, with better stuff, and a full fridge and pantry. We're all bathed and clean, with clean clothes and a tank full of gas. Most early 20 year olds can even meet our level. We also NEVER smoke around our child. Its always way outside when hes down for a nap.
> 
> Marijuana isnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be.
> The thugs and idiots that smoke have no control of themselves when they are sober, so it makes the high from weed seem bad to other people.
> Its really not that big of a deal...
> 
> wtf?!! do you not think you smoke weed because your dad and grandpa do? in that case theres a big chance of your lo growing up and smoking weed. how do you feel about that?Click to expand...

Gosh I actually find your posts really uncomfortable to read! 

Why can't people just accept that we all make our own choices in life and as long as we're taking care of our LO's and doing what we can give them the best life possible, what people do in their own time is no one else's bloomin' business! 

I don't think anyone is disputing that smoking weed is illegal, that smoking weed is bad for you, etc, etc but we're all adults here. We as adults do many things that we know we shouldn't whether it be because it's against the law, because it's bad for our health, etc, etc. 

I'm sure everyone who chooses not to smoke weed, also doesn't smoke cigarettes, doesn't drink, doesn't go over the limit sometimes when they're driving... DONT MOVE OUT OF THE WAY FOR A PERSON IN A WHEELCHAIR ON A BUS!! :haha: Sorry ahem, couldn't help it, I'm just sick of a minority in here thinking they can say what they like regardless of how offensive it is.


----------



## Eve

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_bumpkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RinnaRoo said:
> 
> 
> I smoke weed on an almost daily basis. Have for a few years now.
> Ive had no ill effects from it, and I can parent quite well.
> 
> My dad, and my grandpa also smoke. My grandpa is on his way to 70, and barely looks it, no lung problems or anything.
> 
> Also, my OH works full time, I make my photography money, and we live in a better home, with better stuff, and a full fridge and pantry. We're all bathed and clean, with clean clothes and a tank full of gas. Most early 20 year olds can even meet our level. We also NEVER smoke around our child. Its always way outside when hes down for a nap.
> 
> Marijuana isnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be.
> The thugs and idiots that smoke have no control of themselves when they are sober, so it makes the high from weed seem bad to other people.
> Its really not that big of a deal...
> 
> :thumbup: Thank you.Click to expand...
> 
> i dont get the thanks either - your thanking someone for saying them and most of their family use drugs daily?.. Eh?:shrug: i don't get it...
> 
> sorry if misinterpreted but thats how it seems..Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I was thanking her for her honesty. I thought we are supposed to be nice and accepting of others? I'm not saying she should use it, or that it's a great idea, but I will not judge her, nor badmouth her on here or anywhere for her choices... Click to expand...
> 
> Well in that case I did misinterpret and I apologise :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you :) :flower: 


I'm not trying, nor do I want to argue.. I said before, I felt like I should defend my OH as he isn't a bad person or "thug".... I'm a very neutral person and I do not want to offend people or upset them. I like a good debate but when someone feels personally attacked I think it's mean :nope:


----------



## smokey

Omg most of you listen to yourself, so far this thread has come to the point of who is better and what is more acceptable, pot heads or alcaholics.
Both are bad so why argue about "id rather be this than that"

And one other thing I cant remember who it was that said alchol kills yet weed doesnt, you tell that to my ex who killed his father by throwing a chair at his head while he was high up on weed and has spent the last 13 years in and out of a mental hospital because he cant get over it.


----------



## Tiff

I would like to point out as well that not ALL Canadians are pot-smoking hippies. :sulk: :haha: Okay, I'm joking about the hippy part. But seriously, it isn't like you walk down the street and there's someone at every intersection blowing pot smoke in your face. :wacko: I can't say I like the entire country (which is HUGE, btw) being tarred with the same brush so to speak. :rofl:

I don't do it, neither does my OH. It isn't that we look down our noses at it, or think we are better than anyone else... I just don't like the feeling it gives me. :shrug: That being said, there is not much better for me to go into the bath with a glass of wine and a good book and read for a bit. Its one of my favourite ways to relax.


----------



## Eve

smokey said:



> Omg most of you listen to yourself, so far this thread has come to the point of who is better and what is more acceptable, pot heads or alcaholics.
> Both are bad so why argue about "id rather be this than that"
> 
> And one other thing I cant remember who it was that said alchol kills yet weed doesnt, you tell that to my ex who killed his father by throwing a chair at his head while he was high up on weed and has spent the last 13 years in and out of a mental hospital because he cant get over it.

Oh wow... so sorry to hear about your ex... that must have been traumatising for him! I know it would be for me...


----------



## Amandabelk05

Mum2J&Kx2 said:


> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RinnaRoo said:
> 
> 
> I smoke weed on an almost daily basis. Have for a few years now.
> Ive had no ill effects from it, and I can parent quite well.
> 
> My dad, and my grandpa also smoke. My grandpa is on his way to 70, and barely looks it, no lung problems or anything.
> 
> Also, my OH works full time, I make my photography money, and we live in a better home, with better stuff, and a full fridge and pantry. We're all bathed and clean, with clean clothes and a tank full of gas. Most early 20 year olds can even meet our level. We also NEVER smoke around our child. Its always way outside when hes down for a nap.
> 
> Marijuana isnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be.
> The thugs and idiots that smoke have no control of themselves when they are sober, so it makes the high from weed seem bad to other people.
> Its really not that big of a deal...
> 
> :thumbup: Thank you.Click to expand...
> 
> your thanking someone for saying weed is well and truely ok to smoke? wtf has this world come too?!!Click to expand...
> 
> I thanked her for her honesty, I do not see anything wrong with that... *You are such a rude person... going through your other posts, I'm not the only person who thinks so*... I'm trying to be nice about things and here you come making yet another rude comment towards me... :nope:Click to expand...

True!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Gosh, I just wanted some advice not people throwing insults at each other. Maybe someone could lock this for me now? xx


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

for me though, what with cannabis being illegal here, it is pretty uncomfortable reading about how normal some people find smoking it :shrug: If I came on here and said I had went out drinking and driving but noone was harmed does that make it ok? Of course not. Because that time I was lucky, next time I may not be. Cannabis may not have actually, physically have claimed a life on paper but it certainly has with regards to ruining peoples lives. It should not to be toyed with in my eyes. Its just my opinion and I admit my opinion is pretty strong on this


----------



## xbabybumpx

Amandabelk05 said:


> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RinnaRoo said:
> 
> 
> I smoke weed on an almost daily basis. Have for a few years now.
> Ive had no ill effects from it, and I can parent quite well.
> 
> My dad, and my grandpa also smoke. My grandpa is on his way to 70, and barely looks it, no lung problems or anything.
> 
> Also, my OH works full time, I make my photography money, and we live in a better home, with better stuff, and a full fridge and pantry. We're all bathed and clean, with clean clothes and a tank full of gas. Most early 20 year olds can even meet our level. We also NEVER smoke around our child. Its always way outside when hes down for a nap.
> 
> Marijuana isnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be.
> The thugs and idiots that smoke have no control of themselves when they are sober, so it makes the high from weed seem bad to other people.
> Its really not that big of a deal...
> 
> :thumbup: Thank you.Click to expand...
> 
> your thanking someone for saying weed is well and truely ok to smoke? wtf has this world come too?!!Click to expand...
> 
> I thanked her for her honesty, I do not see anything wrong with that... *You are such a rude person... going through your other posts, I'm not the only person who thinks so*... I'm trying to be nice about things and here you come making yet another rude comment towards me... :nope: Click to expand...
> 
> True!Click to expand...

what? you havint even been commenting on this thread and the first thing you say is agree with someone who called me rude?? :wacko:


----------



## xolily

cba reading the whole thread but "oh, it's ILLEGAAAAAAL, call the police" .. do you call the police everytime someone speeds past you? drops litter in the street? is watching a copied DVD or wearing counterfeit clothes? :dohh: if it can be resolved between themselves then there really is no need for the police to be called.

o.t i actually like the smell of weed :laugh2: obviously if my daughters room smelled like it i'd take her out and i'd go and speak to the neighbours.


----------



## aliss

^^xolily, really? LOL I find the smell so icky. But I totally agree with you, I'd just go to the door and talk to them, that's just me. I don't care if people smoke pot, I don't care if a mom smokes pot, just don't care for the smell wafting into my baby's bedroom. I'm sure even the most diehard pothead would be polite about that :)


----------



## Amandabelk05

xbabybumpx said:


> Amandabelk05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xbabybumpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2J&Kx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RinnaRoo said:
> 
> 
> I smoke weed on an almost daily basis. Have for a few years now.
> Ive had no ill effects from it, and I can parent quite well.
> 
> My dad, and my grandpa also smoke. My grandpa is on his way to 70, and barely looks it, no lung problems or anything.
> 
> Also, my OH works full time, I make my photography money, and we live in a better home, with better stuff, and a full fridge and pantry. We're all bathed and clean, with clean clothes and a tank full of gas. Most early 20 year olds can even meet our level. We also NEVER smoke around our child. Its always way outside when hes down for a nap.
> 
> Marijuana isnt as bad as everyone makes it out to be.
> The thugs and idiots that smoke have no control of themselves when they are sober, so it makes the high from weed seem bad to other people.
> Its really not that big of a deal...
> 
> :thumbup: Thank you.Click to expand...
> 
> your thanking someone for saying weed is well and truely ok to smoke? wtf has this world come too?!!Click to expand...
> 
> I thanked her for her honesty, I do not see anything wrong with that... *You are such a rude person... going through your other posts, I'm not the only person who thinks so*... I'm trying to be nice about things and here you come making yet another rude comment towards me... :nope: Click to expand...
> 
> True!Click to expand...
> 
> what? you havint even been commenting on this thread and the first thing you say is agree with someone who called me rude?? :wacko:Click to expand...

Yes that's because you are rude, to a lot of people actually7, you wanted to have a debate but you're not debating your just slagging people off for THEIR lifestyle choices, and I don't have to comment on anything if I don't want to, in fact I agree that alcohol is more dangerous than weed. I think the post has gone way off topic from what it was originally was by YOU mainly making people defend themselves!! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## smokey

Jchihuahua said:


> Gosh, I just wanted some advice not people throwing insults at each other. Maybe someone could lock this for me now? xx

Excactly, you didnt need people arguing over the rights and wrongs of the law.

As I said before I feel for you because I had the same problem with my neighbor, best thing to do is move your LO out of the way of any fumes or smells just to be on the safe side because even the smell of it "could" make them nausious so its better to just play cautious.

Only talk to your neighbor about it if your sure there can be no backlash from it, if your not sure then speak to their housing association or police community support officer, if they are anything like how they where with me they will do everything thay can to keep a complaint anonymous,
The police where very helpfull with me because it wasnt just one neighbor they arranged a community door to door with a few neighbors (there was alot going on at the time illigal with a far few of them) and made out like it was just random complaints so no one could pin it down to who had complained.
When a babies health is involved officials can be very helpfull and understanding.


----------



## Tiff

Closed at OP's request.


----------

